# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  koristimo platnene (tetra) pelene

## lasada

Zanima me da li tko od vas koristi platnene tetra pelene one obične koje se peglaju. Pakirane su po 10 komada u pakiranju i cijena im je od 70 do 120 kuna paket ( ovisi gdje ioh kupite). Ima ih tanjih ja koristim (za bljucanje) i debljih (za guzu). Ja ih koristim od larinog rođenja i jako sam zadovoljna. Stavim jednu u trokut a drugu u kocku i na njih zaštitne gačice na čičak koje sam kupila 2 komada npr. imam od luci. Imam i šivane platnene ali mi se one dugo suše. U danu ispeglam između 8-10,tj. 16-20 pelena + par gazica od bljucanja 2-3 bodića il majicu i nije mi teško. Kad je lara bila manja tj. do 3 mjeseca bilo je i do 12/24 pelene sad manje troši kad je veća. Pelene perem na 60 stupnjeva i samo sa praškom za veš a prije nego ih stavim u mašinu isperem mokraću ili u lavoru operem kakicu i bacim u školjku pa tek onda u mašinu. Pedijatrica mi rekla da rijetko vidi da mame previjaju sa običnima. Moja je odluka bila o pelenama zbog financija a i ekološki je. Htjela sam lari staviti pampers kad smo išli sa mjesec dana na pregled (zbog puta)pa je plakala dok joj to nisam skinula i stavila običnu pelenu. A i već u 2. mjesecu nije trebalo široko povijati kad ju i tako na taj način povijam. Po ljeti sam joj stavljala samo gazicu među nogice i jednu u trokut i nije prošlo preko. Kažem vam super sam zadovoljna a preporučam pelene i vama. Pozdrav

----------


## katajina

Bok Lasada!
Super je što koristite tetre ali ja ti mislim da mame koje su ih ovdje koristile da ih nisu peglale. Ja znam da ih ja nikad nisam. Mislim da čak bolje upijaju neopeglane   :Smile:  
Koliko je malena stara sada?
O.T. Moja mama me poprilično iznenadila sa prihvaćanjem platnenih, čak mi je dala neke dobre savjete za izlaske
Ako želiš malo eksperimentirati cure su već negdje stavljale linkove za različite načine prematanja s tetrama   :Kiss:

----------


## Davor

Mi smo frotirsku tetru koristili savijenu u zmaja i bila nam je super.

----------


## Smokvica.

I ja ih povremeno koristim, neopelgane  :Wink: , jer nemamo još dovoljno platnenih, i nije mi prevelika zajebancija oko pranja i slaganja. Super mi je što se ful brzo osuše; za razliku od rodine puse i luci npr.

----------


## Zorana

Ja isto tetra pelene ne peglam. I htjela sam reci da je jako pohvalno sto se neko odluci koristiti pelene vulgaris jer smatram da je komercijalizacija ovih modernih platnenih pelena predaleko otisla. Mnoge su prednosti tetra pelena, i sama si neke navela. Lakse se odrzavaju i bolje operu i puuuuno brze osuse. Nikad mi se nije desilo da se tetra pelena usmrdi dok smo znali muku muciti sa smradom nekih platnenih pelena. Financijske prednosti ne treba ni spominjati. 
Ovo pise osoba koja je provodila dane i noci surfajuci u potrazi za novim pelenama, novim bojama i uzorcima istih, dok se napokon nisam zapitala neke stvari.  :Grin:

----------


## Frida

I mi kombiniramo tetre, sad pogotovo kad nema grijanja i platnene se suše tri dana. Slažem origami. Ne peglam ih.

----------


## kloklo

Davore, gdje ima za kupit frotirskih tetri?

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam tetre uvela kao kombinaciju s bespelenašenjem. Prije sam koristila platenene i nisam imala nikakvih problema s njima osim sporijeg sušenja.

Peglati ih nije potrebno, što se tiče bakterija (dovoljno je pranje na 60 stupnjeva). Ali tko u tome uživa, nije zabranjeno   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Pojma nemam gdje ih ima sad, a mi smo kupili u Kamarisu. Uz to smo dobili i nekakvu Y kopču za spajanje pa nije radila ziherica.

Uzgred, umjesto upijajućih uložaka smo u krojenim platnenima koristili male frotirske ručnike presavijene na trećinu. Pokazalo se da se lakše peru i suše od krojenih uložaka, a saviti ih na trećinu stvarno nije problem.

----------


## lasada

*Katajina:*
Lara je stara 4,5 mjeseci. Kad se napinje za kakiti stavim ju na stol za prematanje pa zajedno stenjemo pa se pokaki i nadamo se brzo bez pelena.
Ja tetre sušim u kupatilu sad kad su počeli grijati a u ljeti sam vani na terasi kad živimo u stanu pa sam ih razvukla pa budu ravne. Ali u kupatilu ih presavijem da mi stanu na onaj stalak sa 4 žice pa mi rubovi budu izgužvani zato ih peglam. Probat ću ne peglati jedan dan pa da vidim kako će to izgledati al svejedno sam i o nepeglanju razmišljala sad kad je veća. Pošalji mi te savjete svoje mame na pp.

Davor:
Kakva je to frotirska pelena? Kažeš da je saviješ u zmaj? A i kloklo pita gdje ju kupiti.
Ja na tetru  stavljam zaštitne gačice pa ne prolazi niti mokraća niti kakica a imam i švedske (one koje se vežu) al njih ne koristim jer su frotirne pa bi sve to prošlo preko. Nemam dovoljno iskustva o svim vrstama pelena al sam isprobala i pampers jedan dan samo, švedsku šivanu onu za kukiće stavljala na tetru i šivanu platnenu sa i bez uloška al te mi se dugo suše pa ih ne koristim. Platnene tetra se brzo suše.

Zorana:
I ja sam u trudnoći surfala po forumima o tetrama nisam znala kako ih slagati i previjati al smo na kraju baka (svekrva) i ja same našle takav način jednu u trokut i drugu u kocku pa na njih zaštitne i nikada još nije ništa prošlo preko. Čak sam čitala negdje da se tetre mogu kopčati sa snapy kopčama i vidjela sliku al mi se to nije svidjelo i nisam ih tražila da ih kupim- kopče. 

Neka je još komentara i iskustava o običnim tetra pelenama jer naći će se još mama koje su zainteresirane a ne znaju  kako previjati tako i nisam do larinog rođenja ni ja znala sa običnim pelenama. U bolnici kad smo izlazile iz rodilišta kući sestra mi ju nije znala previti u obične tetra pelene pa joj je stavila pampers koje koriste u bolnici. A kad ju je previjala preda mnom i pred pedijatricom vidjela sam da joj je guza sva crvena i pitala sam zašto je to pa mi je pedijatrica rekla kad dođemo kući da osušimo guzu fenom i namažemo pa će proći. Oni tamo u bolnici mažu bebama guze sa pavlovićevom kremom tako da imaju u čašici kremu koju nanose bebama na guzu sa štapićem od sladoleda il onim za preglad grla drvenim. Eto vam pampersa i crvene guze, ja sam se zgrozila. Od običnih nikada nema crvene guze niti bilo čega samo treba redovito previjati a ne svaka 3 sata. Ja gurnem prst u nogavicu od zaštitnih gaćica ili pelena malo viri van pa osjetim da su mokre a za kakanje mi već zna dati znak da joj se kaki napinje se i zna ići nešto kao oohhhhh ili da znak za stenjanje. Svaki savjet zlata vrijedi. Hvala curke pišite i dalje.

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Vidjela sam u subotu komplet tetri u DM-u, paket od 10 komada, 5 bijelih i 5 zelenih, mislim da su nekih 80 kn. Isto tako sam vidla i tetre i švedske od frotira u Kauflandu.

----------


## lasada

*SunčicaVŽ*
Ja ih kupujem u bihaći u dođu oko 18 KM, to ti je oko 70- tak kuna.
Ima ih od 70-120 kuna a tu su u Lici po trgovinama u GS i O točcu najskuplje zato ja odem u bihać.

----------


## kloklo

> Isto tako sam vidla i tetre i švedske od frotira u Kauflandu.


 :D 

Lasada, vidi na ovom linku upute za različite načine prematanja:
http://www.kittykins.co.uk/advice/id/20
Odoh sad vježbat na Leoninoj bebi ćelavici   :Laughing:

----------


## lasada

*kloklo*
Upravo sam vidjela i moj način prematanja je kao na slici pod nazivom bat-chinese-origami fold od broja 5-8 prikazan na slici.
Jedino nisam znala da je to taj naziv origami.
Al hvala sad znam.

----------


## Davor

Frotirna pelena je komad frotira rubljen tako da nema ispupčeni rub koji će žuljati, a idealan oblik je kvadrat i nije posebno debela. Još ako nije kemijski bijeljena i ako je rađena od pamuka koji nije dozorio pomoću defolijanata - super.

Složiti zmaja je lako ako imaš kvadratnu pelenu, a u opisu koji linkam opisuju kako se slaže od pravokutnika, zove se kite fold: http://www.diaperpin.com/clothdiaper...fdiapering.asp

Na netu ima dosta resursa o tome, evo još nekoliko:
http://www.natureschild.com.au/flex/nappies/19/1
http://www.mummystephanie.com/howtof...apernappy.html

Za više rezultata ukucati u google "Kite Diaper Fold"

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja isto jako volim obicne tetra pelene! jednostavne su za koristenje, povoljne i brzo se suse.
ipak, imam kod kuce i par fitted i par pocket pelena - sve ima svoju prednost! fitted volim koristit za noc jer su deblje i vise upijaju, a pocketice volim otkad smo malo narasli (=postali jako nemirni) i dok smo u gostima i sl. 

ali, jedno moram priznati, tetre nikad nisu tako lijepe kao ove nove moderne sarene mekane platnene fittedice. *hihi*

----------


## lasada

> *kloklo*
> Upravo sam vidjela i moj način prematanja je kao na slici pod nazivom bat-chinese-origami fold od broja 5-8 prikazan na slici.
> Jedino nisam znala da je to taj naziv origami.
> Al hvala sad znam.


Oops  :Smile:  Ispravak netočnog navoda  :Embarassed:  Nisam tako radila, al MM je odmah skužio kako se to mota pa će mo odmah to isprobati  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja još uvijek ponekad stavim na način koji se zove 'lijena sam za origami i ostalo' - jednu tetricu na četiri i jedna na još malo uže. i vunene zaštitne preko

*lasada*, a tebe ćemo naganjati da nam po lici probaš naći vune neopredene za spomenute vunene zaštitne gaćice, kojih sam ja ljubiteljica i u koje isključivo povijam mlađe dijete, dok sam starije polovično   :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Mi imamo frotirne tetre, home made  :Smile:  
Slažemo u origami fold, kopčamo snapijem. 
Super su nam se pokazale na moru, i one i obične tetre, operuse i osuše začas. 
I mi smo koristili (i koristimo još) male peškiriće presavijene na troje umjesto debelih uložaka.
Sa tetrama (bilo kojim) guza je mnogo manja, stavljam joj manji kaver i imam utisak da nimalo ne smetaju kod penjanja i trčanja.

----------


## kljucic

Mi smo isto počeli sa tetrama (kažem "počeli" jer imamo puno zdravstvenih teškoća pa ne znam da li ćemo moći nastaviti) i isto sam L. povijala origami+zaštitne i uopće nije problem! Oduševila sam se. Samo sam još stavljala i one papiriće što mogu u WC pa kad se pokaka samo papirić bacim u WC. I prala sam ih na 60 (sve perem tako) i nisam peglala.

----------


## puntica

i ja razmišljam da se prebacim na tetra. imam puno lijepih platnenih pelena, nije mi problem sušiti ih jer ljeti je tu sunce a zimi sušilica i radijatori ali mi je problem što skoro sve žuljaju. Ne znam u čemu je problem, možda je miniMe mršavica ali svaki put kad skinem pelenu sve crveno i nažuljano   :Crying or Very sad:  
vjerujem da u tetrama ne bi bilo tako. jedino ne znam kako bih joj ih stavila jer ona protestira kad je se oblači, vrti se, vrišti, lovim je po cijelom krevetu. najčešće joj pelene oblačim dok stoji   :Evil or Very Mad:  kako da to izvedem s tetrama... :?

----------


## vještičica

> ... kako da to izvedem s tetrama... :?


Teško ili nikako :/

----------


## lasada

*Draga vještičice*
Molim te objasni mi što ti to znači da stavljaš manji* kaver*

----------


## lasada

*Puntica*
Probaj ju zaigrati. Moja Lara kad ju prematamo diže koljena k trbuhu i to namjerno pa joj pokažem zvečku i tako joj odvratim pažnju pa brzo tetru pod guzu i premotam. A neda mi da joj oblačim body preko glave protestira  :Laughing:   pa ju zezam i tako. Već ćeš naći načina. Ajde ti samo pređi na platnene zdravije su i nema osipa. Probaj tetru i preko nje od pul-a zaštitne gačice tako ja stavljam.

----------


## puntica

> *Puntica*
> Probaj ju zaigrati. Moja Lara kad ju prematamo diže koljena k trbuhu i to namjerno pa joj pokažem zvečku i tako joj odvratim pažnju pa brzo tetru pod guzu i premotam. A neda mi da joj oblačim body preko glave protestira   pa ju zezam i tako. Već ćeš naći načina. Ajde ti samo pređi na platnene zdravije su i nema osipa. Probaj tetru i preko nje od pul-a zaštitne gačice tako ja stavljam.


mi već koristimo platnene ali one fensi u bojama, s cvijetićima itd. i nemamo osip nego nas žuljaju   :Sad:  Ne sve, ali neke...
Što se tiče zabave, kod nas to ide otprilike ovako: ja pokušavam skinut pelenu, mm pušta muziku na mobitelu, ona kao gleda dvije tri sekunde, onda se okrene i otpuže. ulovim je za noge, okrenem, spustim je na pelenu, i krenem je zakopčat kad ona opet otpuže...Kad je vratim natrag u pozu za stavljanje pelene, uz pjevanje plesanje i ostalo majmuniranje, ko da jedva čeka da se ponadam da se smirila i onda opet krene. na kraju ovako: držim noge, mm drži ruke, ona vrišti, ja se preznojavam. i to je to. kad nema mm onda trčim za njom i stavljam joj pelenu u pokretu... Nemam dijete nego zvrk.   :Laughing:

----------


## lasada

*Puntica*
Imaš živahnu bebu a i ona čeka da počne to tvoje majmuniranje pa da i ona tebe oponaša to vaše majmuniranje. Proći će to, pokušaj joj pokazati pasivu ali ne tako da se rasplače jer neke bebe to znaju. Pokušaj

----------


## vještičica

> *Draga vještičice*
> Molim te objasni mi što ti to znači da stavljaš manji* kaver*


manji broj kavera nego za fitted pelene, koje su kabaste u odnosu na smotanu tetru
sa tetrom stane u M, a sa fitted u L veličinu kavera
to mi je baš fora  :Smile:  tako može stati u neke pantalonice koje su baš fine, ali izgleda krojene isključivo za bebe koje nose jednokratne pelene (uskoooo! :shock :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

kaver = cover = engleski za zaštitne gaće   :Wink:

----------


## manal

u pravu ste svi, tetre imaju puuuno prednosti pred "modernim" platnenima, al ja totalno padam na komercijalu i boje i uzorke...   :Rolling Eyes:  mm je vec zabranio daljnju kupovinu   :Embarassed:  al dobro, sad imamo dosta, a kad usfali, ili kao jednom kad je imao malo osutu guzu, pa smo cesce previjali, onda tetre i motaj, dok se jos da   :Laughing:

----------


## lasada

Nastavljam previjati sa platnenim al na način koji mi je *kloklo* savjetovala bat-chinese-origami fold to sa jednom tetrom je super i na to zaštitne, a ja sam do sada radila to isto al sa dvije tetre. Sad je tanja guza i kakica uopće ne prolazi preko. Savladali od prve prvo MM pa ja. Hvala curke!

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Joj, da sam sve ovo čitala kad sam imala još prvu bebu, ne bi kupila ni jednu jednokratnu pelenu  :Smile:  Ne mogu si zamisliti da bi mi pranje tetri i platnenih bilo teško  :Smile: , ali tada mi tako nešto nije palo na pamet...
Jedva čekam da stigne moja beba :D da joj stavim slatke šarene platnene pelenice :D

----------


## mašenka

Ja nigdje ne uspijevam naći one ziherice s osiguračem za tetre  :? ,  da li je netko naišao na njih kod nas. Možda negdje ima odgovor, ali se bojim da dok ga ja nađem prerastemo pelene   :Embarassed:  !

----------


## marta

Osim ziherica kojih je sigurno bilo za kupiti u Chiccu i DM-u, postoji i Snappi kopca. Izgleda ko gumeno slovo Y sa zubicima na kraju, pomocu kojih ucvrstis pelenu. Mozda ima i na kojem hrvatskom webshopu za kupiti. Proguglaj malo.

----------


## puntica

> Osim ziherica kojih je sigurno bilo za kupiti u Chiccu i DM-u, postoji i Snappi kopca. Izgleda ko gumeno slovo Y sa zubicima na kraju, pomocu kojih ucvrstis pelenu. Mozda ima i na kojem hrvatskom webshopu za kupiti. Proguglaj malo.


jel to ovo?
dal netko ima iskustva s tim? jel komplicirano?

----------


## marta

To je to, nije uopce komplicicrano, ja sam koristila.

----------


## Davor

Nije uopće komplicirano, ali držanje na okupu ovisi o svojstvima tkanine i povremeno se hoće lijepo raspasti.

----------


## borka

A koje zaštitne gačice koristite prilikom previjanja u tetra pelene?

----------


## vještičica

nije komplikovano, nama je baš super
gaćice bilo koje PUL (možda mogu i vunene, to ne znam) 
mi kao što već napisah, koristimo one koje su za fitted pelene odavno malene

----------


## marta

> Nije uopće komplicirano, ali držanje na okupu ovisi o svojstvima tkanine i povremeno se hoće lijepo raspasti.


Ej, to sam zaboravila, pelena ne smije biti gusto tkana. Trebaju biti one rjedje tkane da zubici mogu dobro uhvatiti tkaninu.

----------


## @mazonka

> Nastavljam previjati sa platnenim al na način koji mi je *kloklo* savjetovala bat-chinese-origami fold to sa jednom tetrom je super i na to zaštitne, a ja sam do sada radila to isto al sa dvije tetre. Sad je tanja guza i kakica uopće ne prolazi preko. Savladali od prve prvo MM pa ja. Hvala curke!



I ja sam skuzila origami....   :Embarassed:   nije da sam na prvu.... trebalo mi je malo vremena...  :Laughing:  

ali ja sam 39 tjedan, pa pise u mojoj knjizi za trudnice, da u zadnja tri tjedna  pred porod, zene pocinju prelaziti u neku intuitivnu fazu, i da intelektualne sposobnosti malo splasnu, ali da nema frke, da se to sve stabilizira nakon poroda....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

tako da se ja tjesim s time....  8) 

Ja inace imam nesto tetri, nesto prefoldica i nesto fancy platnenih (muttica, mosaic moon, christine bendel, itd.) 

i covera raznoraznih, s time da imam 4 vunena, to mi se nekako najvise dopada

odlucih da cu vidjet na pocetku sto ce bebacu i nama najvise odgovarati, pa cemo onda s time nastaviti....

s time da mislim da cemo glede financija bas nastaviti sa kombinacijom tetre, prefoldice i fancy

----------


## lasada

*borka:*
Za previjanje sa običnim tetra pelenama koristim zaštitne gačice od pul-a na čičak i ne promaču!

*@mazonka:*
Kad sam bila trudnica nisam znala kako previjati niti sa kakvim zaštitnim nisam puno znala. Zato sam čitala na rodi o temama o pelenama. Najviše zbog financija su mi se isplatile obične tetra pelene al sam se dvoumila za zaštitne. Na kraju sam super zadovoljna a sada od mama skupljam iskustva način previjanja zbog tanje guze ipak dolazi zima i svi ti slojevi odjeće a guza tanka i nepromočiva zadovoljna sam. Napominjem ponovo šivane platnene da, al mi se dugo suše imam nekoliko.

Drage mame!
Kako vi možete stavljati izgužvanu tetru na guzu napisale ste da bolje upija, upija i ispeglana al mi ju je ljepše složiti u origami. Napisale neke mame da njima znaju biti rubovi neravni ili bebu žulja ili ostane od rubova pelene crveno. Ja peglam i nema ništa od navedenog oko guze.   :Love:

----------


## lasada

Ako vas zanima isključivi razlog zašto baš tetra pletnene pelene?
Eto odgovora: Nakon surfanja i čitanja raznih savjeta od platnenim pelenama i dvoumanja sadašnjih i budućih mama najviše me izludilo i zbunjivalo pocket, fitted, ovaj i onaj. Vjerujte nama koje smo prvi puta mame to baš i ništa ne znači kad smo još trudnice pa skupljamo iskustva. Zato sam ja odlučila a bake su me samo gledale i nisam niti dan požalila što ih koristim i što ih i peglam. Uopće me ne tangira kako se govori o nekadašnjim običnim tetrama koje su peglale naše bake, daj bože da ih mame uopće i koriste. A o osipu u tetrama niti čuti, čitala sam jednu temu o tome da je jedna beba imala osip u tetri al nije od tetre na kraju. Mislim da su drugi razlozi zašto baš tetra pelena suvišni osim naravno financijskih!
Naprijed mame :D

----------


## puntica

> Ako vas zanima isključivi razlog zašto baš tetra pletnene pelene?
> Eto odgovora: Nakon surfanja i čitanja raznih savjeta od platnenim pelenama i dvoumanja sadašnjih i budućih mama najviše me izludilo i zbunjivalo pocket, fitted, ovaj i onaj. Vjerujte nama koje smo prvi puta mame to baš i ništa ne znači kad smo još trudnice pa skupljamo iskustva. Zato sam ja odlučila a bake su me samo gledale i nisam niti dan požalila što ih koristim i što ih i peglam. Uopće me ne tangira kako se govori o nekadašnjim običnim tetrama koje su peglale naše bake, daj bože da ih mame uopće i koriste. A o osipu u tetrama niti čuti, čitala sam jednu temu o tome da je jedna beba imala osip u tetri al nije od tetre na kraju. Mislim da su drugi razlozi zašto baš tetra pelena suvišni osim naravno financijskih!
> Naprijed mame :D


osip je moguć u svim vrstama pelena. doduše, češći je u jednokratnima ali se događa i u platnenima i u tetrama. moja mama kaže da sam ga ja konstantno imala. valjda mi nije pasao deterdžent, a i koža mi je osjetljivija i tako. a osip ne dolazi od pelena nego od prljavštine...
možda ima više veze koliko često presvlačimo djecu nego s čim.
moje iskustvo, 2 put smo imali pelenski osip (koristimo platnene) i to kad su počeli izbijati zubići i kad je bila prehlađena. pao imunitet i to je to...
najbolje rješenje je bespelenaštvo, vjerujem da je jedino tako nemoguće dobiti osip

----------


## lasada

*Puntica*
"O osipu u platnenim tetra pelenam niti čuti": I mislila sam na to da nema osipa od pelena nego od drugih faktora ( deterdžent, krema, prljavština, itd...) Oprosti ako je došlo do nesporazuma.

Gurnem prst u pelenu    :Smile:   i vidima ak je mokra promijenim il kakina nema veze

----------


## pomikaki

> A koje zaštitne gačice koristite prilikom previjanja u tetra pelene?


nekad od PUL-a, kad mi je bitno da ne promoče (za duže izlete u grad)
nekad lanolizirane vunene covere (malo sam ih bila izbacila iz uporabe preko ljeta ali sad su opet u modi - idu i s tetrom ali nekad i samo s malim frotirnim uloškom, čisto ako pobjegne piškenje jer idemo već i na tutu)
nekad i jedan flisani cover - jako praktičan jer dobro izolira, a lakši za održavanje od vunenih
a kad smo bespelenaši samo tetru u malo komotnije pamučne gaćice ili frotirni uložak u uže gaćice (sad to opet rijeđe kako je došlo hladnije vrijeme a nemamo toliko hlačica da bi ih mogla svaki put promijeniti, ali preko ljeta je većinom bila ova zadnja shema)

ne znam ima li nešto što nisam probala...

----------


## pikapolonca

Kakve su to PUL zaštitne gačice?  :Embarassed:

----------


## puntica

> Kakve su to PUL zaštitne gačice?


npr. rodina pusa zaštitne gaće ili bilo koje druge koje izgledaju ko da su od neke vrste najlona. pul je vrsta materijala-poliuretan laminat, koji propušta strujanje zraka ali zadržava vlagu.

----------


## mikka

> najbolje rješenje je bespelenaštvo, vjerujem da je jedino tako nemoguće dobiti osip


*
X*  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> Kakve su to PUL zaštitne gačice?


to su one koje sam ti obećala posuditi   :Razz:

----------


## miljica

> *Katajina:*
> Ja tetre sušim u kupatilu sad kad su počeli grijati a u ljeti sam vani na terasi kad živimo u stanu pa sam ih razvukla pa budu ravne. Ali u kupatilu ih presavijem da mi stanu na onaj stalak sa 4 žice pa mi rubovi budu izgužvani zato ih peglam. Probat ću ne peglati jedan dan pa da vidim kako će to izgledati al svejedno sam i o nepeglanju razmišljala sad kad je veća. Pošalji mi te savjete svoje mame na pp.


nisam katajina, ali evo jednog saveta od mene u vezi nepeglanja. kad pelene vadis iz masine, odmah ih slozi i tako slozene ostavi neko vreme da odmore... onda ih nakon toga okaci sto pravilnije: npr. presavijene na pola, pa preko zice po sredini... kad se osuse, slozi ih u oblik koji inace koristis i poredjaj jednu na drugu... ovo bi trebalo da koliko toliko pomogne  :Love: 

i jos jedan potpis za bespelenastvo   :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

> Lasada pozdrav....
> Nisam ni znala da si trudnica...Čestitam


Čestitam i ja  :Love:

----------


## nevena

mi koristimo obicne platnetne i tetre u kombinaciji sa svedskim pelenama. perem ih na 60 i ne peglam. po meni je najveca prednost to sto se brzo suse, suhe su na zraku za par sati vec

----------


## klara

Ja bih dodala i prednost što se dobro operu kad se guza maže kremom. Kad koristimo kremu (povremeno, zbog crvenila i sl), obavezno stavim tetru.

----------


## Kaae

Kopam po netu i ne nalazim pa ne znam je li to nesto sto ne postoji, ili ja ne znam naci. Kako da pronadjem svedsku pelenu na engleskom govornom podrucju?  :Laughing:  U Americi, jel.

----------


## Beti3

Ovo, Kaae, to su disanine, najnježnije švedske pelene:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISANA-knitt...item336d9c7c4c

Ima ih i od frotira.

----------


## lasada

Malo off ove teme pa oprostite molim Vas.
Crnkica i pomikaki tako mi falite ne znam niti kako ste ni kako vaši malci nije me bilo godinu i pol samo se bavim Larom i kućom.Htjeli smo još jedno i čekamo dečka pa na burzi tražim opet zaštitne gačice.
Opet ću vaditi za par dana tetre iz podruma i moram ih preprati, staviti omekšivač, isprati i ispeglati da vidim hoće li biti mekane jer meni je bitno da prvih bebinih mjeseci bude i mekana tetra za mekanu i nježnu bebinu guzu.
Ako imate kakvih ideja i savjeta slobodno napišite jer razmišljam dokupiti još 30 - ak tetri novih.
Pomikaki tvoje su se iznosile  :Cool:

----------


## pomikaki

Ajde nek su koristile  :Smile: 
ostale koje imam su mi većinom negdje na posudbi
ali sigurno ćeš naći nešto na burzi, platnene i zaštitne često viđam da se prodaju

ali mislim da ne bi smjela koristiti omekšivač za novorođenče, stavi samo malo bijelog vinskog octa u vodu za ispiranje, odnosno tamo gdje se stavlja omekšivač

----------


## mali laf

*Kaae* tie on diaper

Ja koristim ocat umjesto omekšivača i za pelene i za našu odjeću.

Malo smo svi previše zabrijali na "mekano".Pelena koliko god kruta bila za pol minute na guzi postane savršeno mekana od topline.

----------


## Kaae

Hvala!

Potrazit cu tie-on kad dodjem doma (nista od shoppinga s posla...).

----------


## crnkica

lasada ja sam isto svoje male zaštitne dala na posudbu, pa ako mi što uskoro vrati javim ti.
i ja bi isto stavila ocat, a ne omekšivač za novorođenče.
Draga pa ti još imaš malo dok ne ugledaš svog ljepotana

----------


## lasada

I ja sam pomislila na ocat znam da omekšivač ne valja i ovako su nam djeca već alergična i osjetljiva.
Ako saznate da netko nudi kakve zaštitne gačice javite mi što prije na PP.
Tnx curke i kiss  :Smile:

----------


## mali laf

ja sam oduševljena vunenim zastitnim gaćicama.Sinoć sam joj prvi put stavila.Malo je guza bila crvena prije spavanja jer je fina guza prdnula i pobeglo je malo drekeca,a majka nije skužila odmah. :Embarassed: 

Probudili smo se bez točkice!Pelena je bila skroz mokra,a zaštitne samo vlažne na dodir s unutarnje strane.Vunene smo uzeli zbog ljeta,jer zbilja guza ima više zraka.

Ako možeš,investiraj u jedne vunene zaštitne.Sigurna sam da ima i rabljenih.Sad mi je žao da ih nisam prije počela koristiti.Samo u njih idu tetre učvršćene svedskom ili kopčicom.


Koje svedske koristite?Ja sam najzadovoljnija s nekim merkur pitomača.Imaju taman špagice,a oprane su bezbroj puta i dalje super rastezljive.Koštaju 15 kn.

----------


## lasada

*Mali laf
*Znam da su vunene dobre i prijateljica ih radi ( mama šivalica vještičica), ali moja curka je imala osjetljivu kožu sada ima atopijski dermatitis tako da mi dr. za alergije preporučila da koristim od PUL-a al slažem se da su i one ok ko i ostale. Švedeke sam kupovala u Leptirići od MTČ-a za te iz Pitomače nisam čula, meni je bitno da je sve pamučno samo na koristim kineski pamuk.

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo upravo zbog atopijskog dermatitisa morali koristiti vunene jer mi se dijete osipalo na PUL

----------


## mali laf

vuna rijetko izaziva a. reakciju...češće ako je malo grublja fizički iziritira,za raazliku od perja koje je isto prirodno ali jako alergeno.

Ove koje ja imam su jako mekane.Vuna je jako tanka i strojno pletena,pa je na koži sličnije pamučnom koncu nego vuni.Meni je baka saštrikala vunene hlačice.Grublje su nego ove "kupovne",al moja curka ih obožava.

----------


## Kaae

Hm.

Moram priznati da me malo strah vunenih, cisto zato sto ja ne mogu nositi nista s vunom, cak ni blagom mjesavinom, ako mi dodiruje golu kozu.

----------


## mali laf

Ove su stvarno mekane.Ja sam navukla na svoju ruku.Osjećaj je kao da su končane.I mene iritira vuna,doduše,mene sve žulja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kaae

Ma nema veze s grubom ili tvrdom tkaninom. Problem je u sastavu. Mene svrbi i sva se osujem.

----------


## gugolina

Mi smo isto krenuli s korištenjem tetra pelena + rodin cover. E sad, sve je ok kad piškimo, ali kad kakimo sve procuri. Mislim da nam hitno treba snappy, on bi to sve dodatno učvrstio pa mislim da ne bi izletjela (tekuća) kakica van. Ako tko ima za prodati snappi, bila bih jako zahvalna!

----------


## mali laf

Mala guza ide mami na čuvanje,pa sam u potrazi za još tetri.Mama bi povijala s tetrama,a ostaviti cu joj par komada fitted pelena za van.Pa zašto su tetre tako poskupile????Ja sam svoje kupila prije skoro 4 godine i bile su po 80 kn 10 kom,a sad su preko 100 kn...na par mjesta i 120kn.

Jedino su u kiki bile nedavno na akciji 69 kn 10 kom.Jako kvalitetne.

Jel netko zna gdje su jeftinije?Ili ima za prodati rabljene?

----------


## lasada

Ne znam i ja sam kupovala prije 4 godine za Laru tetre i u hrvatskoj su bile od 90 - 120 kuna paket od 10 komada zato sam i veći dio kupila u bosni, Bihać nam je svega pola sata od Plitvica a cijena je od 18-22 KM ( računaj 1KM = 4 KUNE) za paket od 10 komada. Tako mi računamo. + još dobijete povrat poreza ako vam je računa 100 KM pa nadalje.
Isplati se tano kupovati to sam htjela reći.

----------


## ardnas

> Mala guza ide mami na čuvanje,pa sam u potrazi za još tetri.Mama bi povijala s tetrama,a ostaviti cu joj par komada fitted pelena za van.Pa zašto su tetre tako poskupile????Ja sam svoje kupila prije skoro 4 godine i bile su po 80 kn 10 kom,a sad su preko 100 kn...na par mjesta i 120kn.
> 
> Jedino su u kiki bile nedavno na akciji 69 kn 10 kom.Jako kvalitetne.
> 
> Jel netko zna gdje su jeftinije?Ili ima za prodati rabljene?


u konzumu zna biti 10 kom za 70 kn, ja sam kupila u njihovoj internet trgovini, onlinr konzum...

----------


## Jadranka

Mi bi presli na kombinaciju tetri i rodinih/naturinih platnenih. Zasad smo posudili par naturinih platnenih i svidjaju nam se  :Smile:  
Al imam par pitanja? 
Kako ucvrscujete tetre? Sa svedskima ili sa onim kopcicama s kojima se ucvrscuje zavoj ili ima nesto trece? 
Koliko cesto treba mijenjati zastitne gacice? Sa svakom promjenom pelena ili rijedje (ako su vlazne iznutra)? Ove od PULa ok, mogu proprati svaki put i brzo se osuse... al sto ako nabavim ove od vune... to s vunom mi puno bolje zvuci.  :Smile:

----------


## mali laf

Kad je bila malecka povijala sam u origami fold(na you tube imaš filmića o načinima slaganja i povijanja u tetre) i učvršćivala snappy kopčom.Uz malo prakse,sve je bilo čvrsto i kakica je ostajala na mjestu.Sad kad je veća koristim svedske.Ponekad samo umetnem u cover.Ovisi kolika je guza i kakve covere imaš.Ako su malo komotniji učvrsti svedkom ili kopčom,ako si coveri uzi dovoljno je samo tetra.

Za vunene svakako koristi tetru ili kopču.Ove koje ja imam su pull on (disana) i malo su komotnije.Ja ih koristim za noć i ponekad po danu jer imam samo jedne.

----------


## mali laf

za vunene koristi svedsku ili kopču.sad vidim da sam gore krivo napisala.

----------


## Jadranka

A di nabaviti tu snappy kopcu?

----------


## mali laf

e bay ili neki drugi web shop
kod nas nema

----------


## Jadranka

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Rinči

> Zanima me da li tko od vas koristi platnene tetra pelene one obične koje se peglaju. Pakirane su po 10 komada u pakiranju i cijena im je od 70 do 120 kuna paket ( ovisi gdje ioh kupite). Ima ih tanjih ja koristim (za bljucanje) i debljih (za guzu). Ja ih koristim od larinog rođenja i jako sam zadovoljna. Stavim jednu u trokut a drugu u kocku i na njih zaštitne gačice na čičak koje sam kupila 2 komada npr. imam od luci. Imam i šivane platnene ali mi se one dugo suše. U danu ispeglam između 8-10,tj. 16-20 pelena + par gazica od bljucanja 2-3 bodića il majicu i nije mi teško. Kad je lara bila manja tj. do 3 mjeseca bilo je i do 12/24 pelene sad manje troši kad je veća. Pelene perem na 60 stupnjeva i samo sa praškom za veš a prije nego ih stavim u mašinu isperem mokraću ili u lavoru operem kakicu i bacim u školjku pa tek onda u mašinu. Pedijatrica mi rekla da rijetko vidi da mame previjaju sa običnima. Moja je odluka bila o pelenama zbog financija a i ekološki je. Htjela sam lari staviti pampers kad smo išli sa mjesec dana na pregled (zbog puta)pa je plakala dok joj to nisam skinula i stavila običnu pelenu. A i već u 2. mjesecu nije trebalo široko povijati kad ju i tako na taj način povijam. Po ljeti sam joj stavljala samo gazicu među nogice i jednu u trokut i nije prošlo preko. Kažem vam super sam zadovoljna a preporučam pelene i vama. Pozdrav


Hvala svim iskusnim mama na ovakvim savjetima.Ja još nisam mama, nego ću tek postati za dva mjeseca :Very Happy:  i baš sam ovaj tjedan razgovarala sa svekrvom o ovoj temi. Moram priznati da mi je bilo malo čudno kaj me pita hoću li koristiti platnene ili pampersice. Ja imam 24 godine i naravno da osim pampersica za mene ne postoje niti jedne druge pelene. Tko je ikad vidio da se na TV- u reklamiraju platnene pelene? Pa to je srednji vijek! I nisam imala mira nego utipkla platnene pelene u google i skužila koliko mladih majki ih još uvijek koristi. A kad sam uočila koliko prednosti imaju ove platnene (da ne spominjem da mi je zdravlje dijeteta na prvome mjestu) donijela sam konačnu odluku. Definitivo platnene! Još jednom hvala svima i puno sreće svim mama sa stažem te onima koje će to tek postati  :Heart:

----------


## susmiga

ma tetre su zakon, mi smo do godinu i pol bili u njima, origami fold+ zaštitne, rodine, sada su nam premale za guzu pa smo u modernim platnenim, koje su mi, u usporedbi s tetrama nekako glomazne, duže se suše... ali, još malo pa ćemo valjda biti bez pelena

----------


## mali laf

rinči dobrodošla! :Smile:

----------


## kaca80

Cure, imam problemčić! Imam dječaka od 13 mj. i jjjjjaaakooooo je nemiran, jedva mu promjenim pelenu. Prošlog ljeta sam mu stavljala tetre, noću pampers i bila sam zadovoljna. Guza mu je iz tetri bila tako suha i normalne temperature, a kad bih stavila pampers pregrijana i potparena.
Htjela sam odavno ponovo prijeći na tetre al ga je skoro nemoguće poviti. Jedva mu zakopčam pampers i bude po 3 sata u njemu ako se ne ukaki.
Koliko dugo smije dijete biti u mokroj pamučnoj? Jer on stalno po malo piški. Jel smije biti duže od 2 sata ako nije potpuno mokra?
Ne mogu ga preslvačiti svaki sat. On se otima, ja jadna kopčam po njemu kako stignem:DDD Sa starijim djetetom nije bilo nikakvih problema. 
Ili je bolje da još kuburim sa pampersom a kad dobro otopli da nosi samo gaćice i da krenemo sa tuta treningom? :Smile: )

----------


## kaca80

Vidjela sam i one moderne pamučne, ne izgledaju mi baš praktično.

----------


## Malamaya

kaca80 ja ti isto imam tako živahnog dečkića i ja ti njemu složim uložak od jedne ili pola tetrice ( ovisi jel hladno ili toplo ) i stavim ga u najobičnije pamučne gaćice za klince i to nabrzaka navučem na njega i sve stoji na svom mjestu, ako smo negdje vani stavim mu onaj rodin cover da baš ne smoči hlače kad se popiški. probaj, nama super funkcionira!

----------


## Ivana B-G

Drage moje,
koja vam se marka pokazala najboljom za tetre? trazim one "stare", kvalitetne, debele tetre...ali toga izgleda vise nema?! dajte mi neki savjet jer se spremam u kupovinu.

----------


## flopica

koliko vam po noći budu najduže nepremotani?

----------


## klara

> Drage moje,
> koja vam se marka pokazala najboljom za tetre? trazim one "stare", kvalitetne, debele tetre...ali toga izgleda vise nema?! dajte mi neki savjet jer se spremam u kupovinu.


Ja imam iz DM-a, malo su tanje od starih, ali inače iste, sasvim ok

----------


## klara

> koliko vam po noći budu najduže nepremotani?


Cijelu noć  :Smile: 
Nastojim da zaspe suha, skužila sam da se popiški tek pred jutro. Ako puno doji onda bude mokra i tijekom noći, ali razbuđivanje zbog premotavanja je veći stres od mokre pelene. (u stvari nisam primjetila da je mokra pelena smeta)

----------


## Nivi

> Drage moje,
> koja vam se marka pokazala najboljom za tetre? trazim one "stare", kvalitetne, debele tetre...ali toga izgleda vise nema?! dajte mi neki savjet jer se spremam u kupovinu.


i mene ovo zanima...
imate li kakve preporuke čije tetre je najbolje kupiti?

----------


## mali laf

u jednoj peleni bude cijelu noć.premotam ju baš pred spavanje.

stare lola ribar su bile puno deblje nego sada.stare mislim na one prje 4 godine kada sam kupila za prvu kćer.pelene iz kike su dosta debele.

----------


## flopica

hm, malo me buni to što mi se čini da se može prehladiti ako je po 6-7 sati noću u mokroj tetri nepremotana  :Confused: 
beba ima mj. dana  i tek smo počeli koristiti tetre složene u origami tako da nemam uopće iskustva
inače sam prezadovoljna tetrama
imam neke starije i dosta su debele a nemam pojma tko ih proizvodi ni gdje su kupljene
imam i iz dm-a, dosta su tanke...

----------


## Malamaya

ja koristim ove iz dm-a i super su mi, jesu tanke, ali jako dobro upijaju, puno bolje nego npr.platnene pelene (imam rodine), a šta se tiče presvlačenja, ja sam svog malog presvlačila 2 puta po noći dok je piškio svako malo, a kasnije jednom. sad mi već prespava cijelu noć bez pišanja, dobro ima 1.god i 10mj, al već dosta dugo spava u suhoj peleni

----------


## Malamaya

e, da flopica ja sam stavljala na tetru složenu u origami još jednu složenu kao uložak po sredini, jel i ti tako staviš?

----------


## klara

> hm, malo me buni to što mi se čini da se može prehladiti ako je po 6-7 sati noću u mokroj tetri nepremotana 
> beba ima mj. dana  i tek smo počeli koristiti tetre složene u origami tako da nemam uopće iskustva
> inače sam prezadovoljna tetrama
> imam neke starije i dosta su debele a nemam pojma tko ih proizvodi ni gdje su kupljene
> imam i iz dm-a, dosta su tanke...


Neće se prehladiti. Osim ako se smoći robica - meni se to zna dogoditi ako ne namjestim zaštitne dobro. A i ako skužim da je pre djutro mokra po bodiću, samo pazim da je dobro pokrijem. Jer kad bih je išla presvlaćit npr u 5 ujutro, gotovo sa spavanjem za tu noć  :Smile: 
(moja je velika, vi pričate o malim bebama, ali nismo mijenjali navike)

----------


## klara

> e, da flopica ja sam stavljala na tetru složenu u origami još jednu složenu kao uložak po sredini, jel i ti tako staviš?


Meni je to predebelo, iako moja curka ima već 9 mj. Po sredini znam staviti još četvrtinu tetre, to je dosta za sad.

----------


## Lutonjica

ne može se prehladiti, platnena pelena je na bebi topla.

----------


## flopica

*Malamaya* ne stavljam još jednu tetru
samo tu jednu složenu u origami
preko toga zaštitne

znam da je pelena topla ali mi je valjda gadna pomisao da ima nešto mokro omotano oko sebe
ali ako se vaša djeca nisu prehladila valjda neće ona biti jedina
malo brijem izgleda...

----------


## Daisy

cure pozdravljam vas sve koliko vas ima!  :Wink: 
evo da se javim, imam bebača starog tri mj. i motam ga u tetre od 10. dana (kad nam je otpao pupak) mada noću stavljamo jednokratne... 
vidim da su neke mame pitale za jeftine tetre, pa da vas uputim gdje kupiti ako ste iz Zagreba i okolice. mi smo našli jeftine tetre u intertekstilu Stanić, 6 kom 15 kn, nisu baš debele, ali mi stavljamo unutar zaštitnih gaćica dva komada i ako samo piški pelene izdrže i po 4 sata (naravno trudim se što češće ih mijenjati)... ima bijelih, zelenih, narančastih, ljubičastih... odite si pogledati.. ne mogu reći da su najkvalitetnije, ali evo više od 2,5 mj. korištenja nisu se raspale, a s obzirom na cijenu stvarno se isplati kupiti i malo više paketa, pa ak se raspadnu imate rezervu.  :Smile:

----------


## lasada

I nemojte odmah odustati od tetra pelena jer ih se nakupi prljavih, npr. ja sam svaki drugi dan prala u mašini po 30-tak komada. A popišane i pokakane sam isprala i odlagala ih u kanticu sa poklopcem od tix deterdženta i nisu smrdile u kupatilu.
Sad ću isto tako raditi za drugu bebu nema tih pampersa ni do koljena tetrama.
Pampers sam stavila kad smo išli doktoru na pregled i to po ljeti a zimi ne.
Zamazanu tetru bih isprala u wc-u bilo gdje se nalazili i stavila u najlon vrečicu dok nebi stigli kući.

----------


## kaca80

> kaca80 ja ti isto imam tako živahnog dečkića i ja ti njemu složim uložak od jedne ili pola tetrice ( ovisi jel hladno ili toplo ) i stavim ga u najobičnije pamučne gaćice za klince i to nabrzaka navučem na njega i sve stoji na svom mjestu, ako smo negdje vani stavim mu onaj rodin cover da baš ne smoči hlače kad se popiški. probaj, nama super funkcionira!


Ovo i ja često radim, pola tetre ili čitava u gaćice. :Smile:  Jeste najlakše za navući ali ipak bude naporno, mali skače po meni ja navlačim. 
Tako sam radila i kod starije curice ljeti, bez problema.
Ako promoči hlačice presvučem i njih. Boli me briga, ne perem ja već mašina. :Smile:  
Samo mi bude naporno presvlačiti. Doduše nije ni pampers lakše navući.

----------


## kaca80

Razmišljala sam da kupim Bambino mio i razgovarala o tome sa rodicom, i ona ima malo dijete. Sutradan sam vodila bebu fizijatru i kupila dva paketa tetri. Nije mi se dalo tražiti one u DM. A i mnogo su skuplje. 
Isti dan ide ta rodica i nosi punu vreću tetri. Neke malo koristila, neke nove.
Tako da imam hrpu tih pelena, šteta da ih ne koristim.

----------


## artisan

Koje su dobre zaštitne gaćice za tetre a da ih je moguće nabaviti kod nas? Bambino mio,natura,roda, ili ? Ne znam koje da kupim, a i koju veličinu, budući da mislim prvih par dana koristiti jednokratne, a dalje tetre i platnene pelene.

----------


## klara

> Koje su dobre zaštitne gaćice za tetre a da ih je moguće nabaviti kod nas? Bambino mio,natura,roda, ili ? Ne znam koje da kupim, a i koju veličinu, budući da mislim prvih par dana koristiti jednokratne, a dalje tetre i platnene pelene.


Rodine su super, za ostale ne znam jer ih nismo koristili.
Za najmanju veličinu ti se možda isplati kupiti rabljene jer ih djeca brzo prerastu.

----------


## enchi

Ja sam se tek neki dan odlučila za eksperimentiranje s tetrama i imamo Rodin cover na drukere. Sa drugima nemam iskustva ali mogu za Rodin reći da sam zadovoljna.

----------


## artisan

hvala, probat ću s rodinim za početak

----------


## Jadranka

Mi imamo Rodine i Naturine i Rodini su mi puno bolji.

----------


## flopica

ja imam rodinu pusu
moraš paziti da ti zaštitne pokriju svu tetru, da se nigdje ne vidi i ne viri

----------


## Daisy

mi koristimo bambino mio od početka, prvu veličinu smo koristili cca 2 mj. i jako smo zadovoljni!

----------


## artisan

Jesu vam bolje zastitne na drukere ili cicak? Vidim da ima jedna nasa stranica koja prodaje ME gacice, oko 80 Kuna su jedne, ne znam jel se isplati uzeti njih, vidjela sam da ih hvale...

----------


## klara

Ja glasam za drukere. ME gacice nisam isprobala

----------


## orlica

Mi korisimo ME covere i stvarno su odlični!!! Na drukere......

----------


## Lutonjica

> Jesu vam bolje zastitne na drukere ili cicak? Vidim da ima jedna nasa stranica koja prodaje ME gacice, oko 80 Kuna su jedne, ne znam jel se isplati uzeti njih, vidjela sam da ih hvale...


koja?
meni su ME coveri fantastični, koristim i drukere i čičak

----------


## orlica

http://www.pelenko.com/

ali nema večih od m-l!!   :Sad:

----------


## klara

> http://www.pelenko.com/
> 
> ali nema večih od m-l!!


Pise da su do 15 kg?

Bas su lijepi sareni, sad za ljeto.

----------


## Lutonjica

Demi ima 11 kila, trenutno nosi ME Large zaštitne. Medium mu je na knap i nosi ih samo kad je neka frka, kad su mi svi L zmazani npr. 
Ali prije par mjeseci, kad je imao manje kila dakle, nosio je samo Large, Medium mu je bio totalno premali. Sad se izdužio i stanjio (Demi, ne cover LOL) pa su mu opet OK i Medium

----------


## klara

> Demi ima 11 kila, trenutno nosi ME Large zaštitne. Medium mu je na knap i nosi ih samo kad je neka frka, kad su mi svi L zmazani npr. 
> Ali prije par mjeseci, kad je imao manje kila dakle, nosio je samo Large, Medium mu je bio totalno premali. Sad se izdužio i stanjio (Demi, ne cover LOL) pa su mu opet OK i Medium


Dala si mi ideju da izvučem i isprobam naše Rodine M

----------


## artisan

kaj mislite jel mogu odmah uzeti ove M ili da ipak uzmem sm za početak?

----------


## artisan

e da, i još jedno pitanje prvi put kad perem tetre ih operem na 60°C, ili? i jel ih vi peglate ili ne?
(znam da imam puno pitanja, ali što ću kad sam početnik )

----------


## Lutonjica

ne peglam tetre
ja sam uvijek u početku koristila S zaštitne, jedno novorođenče je imalo 3 kile, drugo 4 kile. ovo drugo koristilo je S 2 ili 3 mjeseca

----------


## klara

ni ja ne peglam.
artisan ako inače peglaš svu odjeću, vjerojatno će ti smetati da pelene nisu ispeglane i složene "kao karte". Ali zbog funkcionalnosti zbilja nije potrebno.
mi smo S koristili 3 mjeseca, M su nam bile ogromne

----------


## artisan

hvala cure, zlatne ste

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja glasam za ImseVimse soft zastitne! super su nam bile i opet cemo ih koristit.

----------


## artisan

ja sam kupila na kraju ME zaštitne, jako su slatke, nadam se da su i tako dobre. Nego, oprela sam sve pelene i speglala ih i čekaju curku čiste, pa da vam napišem par mojih dojmova za sada. Kupila sam u lesnini neke njihove sa medvjedićima, u kiki one njihove bijele i u ikei bijele i bijelo-zelene. Mogu Vam reći da su ove ikeine na prvi pogled najbolje, najdeblje su, najmekše i ne gužvaju se u pranju, a peglati ih je stvarno lako. Ove lesninine su najtanje, ali se isto ne gužvaju baš i slatke su s tim medvjedićima. A kikine su isto dosta fine, mekane i deblje od lesnine, ali su se dosta zgužvale u pranju, tako da sam se baš namučila s peglanjem. Inače ih ne budem peglala, ali na početku dok je beba mala ipak budem. Da sam znala kakve su koje najvjerojatnije bi kupila sve ikeine. Naravno, vidjet ćemo još kod korištenja, ali evo ovo su prvi utisci...

----------


## flopica

ja nisam sigurna da li su ove zaštitne gumene dobre po ovim vrućinama
ima netko link gdje mogu pogledati zaštitne od nekog dr. materijala?
ne snalazim se baš dobro sa stopedeset vrsta raznoraznih covera
pa bi mi iskustvo iz prve ruke isto dobrodošlo...

----------


## anavi84

mene zanima šta radite s prljavim tetra pelenama(tj. s onim mokrima koje ste malo oprali od kakice) dok nenapunite mašinu za prat ? gdje ih držite da se ne usmrde?

----------


## Jadranka

> ja nisam sigurna da li su ove zaštitne gumene dobre po ovim vrućinama
> ima netko link gdje mogu pogledati zaštitne od nekog dr. materijala?
> ne snalazim se baš dobro sa stopedeset vrsta raznoraznih covera
> pa bi mi iskustvo iz prve ruke isto dobrodošlo...


Mene ovo isto zanima. Po danu mi je uglavnom bez covera pa se mijenjamo cim se popiski. Ali mislim da mu je po noci vruce u tom plasticnom coveru pa jos debelim pelenama...

----------


## flopica

> mene zanima šta radite s prljavim tetra pelenama(tj. s onim mokrima koje ste malo oprali od kakice) dok nenapunite mašinu za prat ? gdje ih držite da se ne usmrde?


držim ih u plastičnoj kutiji s poklopcem,baš za tu namjenu je kupljena
ali nikad više od dva dana
stoji u kupaoni

----------


## anavi84

hvala na brzom odgovoru i još me zanima dali perete tetra pelene same u mašini ili se mogu prati s drugim vešom?

----------


## klara

> mene zanima šta radite s prljavim tetra pelenama(tj. s onim mokrima koje ste malo oprali od kakice) dok nenapunite mašinu za prat ? gdje ih držite da se ne usmrde?


Pomaze kantu pokriti s rucmikom.
Ako smrde a ne namjeravam jos prati stavim u masinu i pokrenem jedan program ispiranja.
Naravno da mozes prati druge stvari s pelenama - sve sto podnosi 60 stupnjeva. Samo onda ne stavljaj omeksivac
(nekome ce biti fuj prati kuhinjske krpe i pamucne majice s pelenama, meni nije)

----------


## flopica

> hvala na brzom odgovoru i još me zanima dali perete tetra pelene same u mašini ili se mogu prati s drugim vešom?


pelene perem s kompletnom robicom od bebe

----------


## PikiViki

Ja sam uvijek prala odvojeno pelene od ostatka robice. Paradoks je da sam tetre koristila i za guzu i za npr ispod lica podstavit ili za obrisat usta... Bogu hvala nismo imali nikakvih problema. Nekako u onim prvim mjesecima nisam kužila što radim.

----------


## mali laf

Meni nije jasna ta fama oko pranja pelena.Naš veš,koji je daleko veći potencijal za neku beštiju,peremo da niti ne razmišljamo o tome,ali zato pelene tretiramo kao potencijalnu nuklearnu opasnost.
Kakva korist od dezinficirane pelene kada ona prije oblačenja stoji negdje "izložena",guzu obrišemo nedezinficiranom krpicom,eventualno namažemo kremom koja je stajala u trgovini mjesecima,spustimo dijete na pod da puže gdje ono naravno dohvati najfiniju poslasticu-šlapu,i to nedezinficiranu.

Razumijem ako u obitelji postoji bakterija koje se nastoji riješiti,ali to zahtjeva sasvim druga pravila,gdje opet pelene ne igraju najvažniju ulogu.

----------


## lasada

Bok curke,
Evo i nas sa novom prinivom. Stigao nam Leo 15.06. i prematamo se danju u tetre a noću u pampers zbog puno pišanja pa mu bude sva roba mokra i to ga jako smeta pa nema spavanja. Ja sam izračunala da bi mi trebalo 4 paketa jednokratnih pelena to je oko 400 kuna mjesečno da ga npr. stalno prematam u njih a pranje tetra pelena i ukupno struja mjesečno koju ja potrošim za stan od 40m2 sa svim uređajima ( TV,frižider, pećnica, mikrovalna, veš mašina, kompjuter, bojleri (kuhinja i kupatilo), peglanje za nas 4 nas dođe 480 kuna pa si vi mislite.
Eto ja sam izračunala da mi se isplati premamati u tetre.
Još sam covere kupila rabljene na forumu i nisam kupovala više nove tetre već sam rabljene od Lare oprala u octu i koristim ju.
vi komentirajte a ja idem jer bebač zove.
pozz

----------


## klara

Ma naravno da se isplati.
Mi vise ne korisimo tetre jer malu puzavicu ne mogu nagovoriti da lezi mirno. Imam sarene poketice kupljene na burzi, Suncicine koje sam sama sivala, nove Rodine koje smo narucili kad su nas prijatelji pitali sto nam treba za bebu...  Prilicno sminkerska kolekcija, a sve za puno manje novaca nego bi nas kostale jednokratne

----------


## Jadranka

Gdje se mogu kupiti vuneni coveri?

----------


## lasada

Začudila sam se kako to da dečki puno više piške i /ili drugačije nego cure i zato koristim jednokratne po noći. Prvih 10 dana nakon rođenja sam stavljala pampers zbog vrućina (zato sam izračunala koliko koštaju jednokratne), a sada savljam tetre koje svakih sat do sat i pol, tj. čim se jednom upiša odmah premotam da nije mokar da dijete ne ujeda od mokraće između nogica i da ne bude crvena guza. Da se razumijemo nije da dijete piša svakih sat do sat i pol al kad se upiša on mmekeće i popipam ispod zaštitnih i ako je mokra odmah premotam.
Malo je to mudan / zamaran posao ali drage mame meni smeta da je guza upišana a kako nebi smetalo bebu odmah bolje i mirnije spava.
Sad je star 6 tjedana i sve je ok. Kod nas je u Lici oko 25 stupnjeva jer živimo na Plitvicama blizu vode i pored šume pa nam je vlaga u zraku i nema vrućina kao u Zagrebu zato mi je ok stavljati tetre po ljeti a po noći mi jednokratna drži oko 4 sata jer mu prođe mokraća i po bodiću bude mokar pa ga premotam u polumraku dok on spava tiho i polako /nježno pa se ne budi.
Ide nam tako i nadam se da će tako i ostati.
Eto to je naše iskustvo sa dečkićem, tj. sa drugom bebicom.
Pusa mame  :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Prvih 10 dana nakon rođenja sam stavljala pampers zbog vrućina (zato sam izračunala koliko koštaju jednokratne),


Samo ću se osvrnuti na ovo - meni su se pampers pokazale najlošijom jednokratnom pelenom. Savršene su mi bile Libero a najpovoljniji omjer kvalitete i cijene imaju one Mullerove - prije pet godina koštale su kunu po komadu, sad je možda i više. Kod pampersica plaćaš ime i marku a kvaliteta im je daleko lošija nego kad sam ih prije 19 godina za stariju djecu kupovala u Austriji.
I da, dečki pišaju puno, puno više.

----------


## klara

znači li to i da dečki jedu više ??

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam shvatila da se oni ne upisaju odjednom nego malo po malo pa zato moce vise pelena... moj ih moci brdo!

----------


## Ivana B-G

kao sto sam gore vec napisala, meni su odlicni imsevimse coveri, ali u svakom pogledu najnajnaj uz bilo kakve platnene pelene su vuneni coveri. da, i preko ljeta! tko nije probao, ne bi vjerovao - ja sam se uvjerila i sada cu opet punom parom sa vunenim zastitnim gacicama. jedina mana im je, sto su u nabavi dosta skupe. ne znam gdje se trenutno u HR mogu kupiti/naruciti, ali vidim da ih je i preko burze teze naci. jer, tko ih jednom ima, vise ih ne daje nikome.  :Wink:  

sto se tice kvalitetnih tetra pelena: popolini neizbjeljene http://www.terrynappies.co.uk/popoli...h6g6jqmiu1bls4  isto su skuplje, ali je zaista veeelika razlika izmedu njih i recimo lolaribar i slicnih.

za noc cu, kako zasad planiram, koristit fitted platnene pelene - meni je to bolja opcija od jednokratnih. ako beba bude jako mokra, naravno da cu presvuci pelenu, ali mozda i ova curka bude fina kao i starija seka i ne piskit po noci u pelene, nego mi dati do znanja kada joj je nuzda.  :Yes:

----------


## Jadranka

Koje ti imas vunene covere? Mene zivciraju ovi plasticni, em mu je vruce u njima, em ga stezu oko nozice :/

----------


## S2000

Gacice od PULLa nisu plasticne, tj one za razliku od jednokratnih pelena disu. Zrakopropusne su, a vodonepropusne.
Alternativa koja je savrsenija bi bila vuneni cover (mislim da ih u hr ima preko web shopa minigreeny), a prava vuna zimi grije a ljeti hladi.

Koliko sam do sad pohvatala iz iskustva ostalih mama (i vlastitog), djeca u platnenim pelenama vec prije godine dana imaju suhu nocnu pelenu (ispisaju se tek netom prije budenja, ili tek kad se probude).

Racunica za jednokratne - treba imati na umu da su pelene za novorodencad daleko jeftinije po komadu, a dijete vrlo brzo dode do veceg broja pa je i racunica drugacija (skuplja).

I sto se tice velicine covera, moj je u M velicini bio od 7 mjeseci. To je bas individualno.

----------


## ljiljan@

> znači li to i da dečki jedu više ??


Kad je riječ o isključivo dojenoj bebi teško je reći koliko pojede.
Stariji su mi blizanci i nisam dojila nakon 4 mjeseca. Sin je jeo daleko više. I dan danas je tako.
A i prvih 8 mjeseci, dok nisam počela raditi, koristila sam tetra pelene i onu švedsku, pamučnu preko njih. Nikakve plastične folije, sve prirodno. Poslije jednostavno nisam mogla mami ostaviti uz blizance na brigu i pranje pelena.
Kasnije sam čitala loše stvari za jednokratne pelene, čak da su štetne do te mjere da uzrokuju kasniju mušku neplodnost jer su testisi u njima na neprirodno visokoj temperaturi.
Tako da podržavam korištenje pamučnih pelena, što god je više moguće. A ove nove platnene, ne znam...čini mi se da je tu puno dodataka s umjetnim materijalima.

----------


## S2000

Nema nista umjetno u 100 postotno pamucnoj modernoj plat. peleni  :Smile:  dapace, mozes ih naci i u verziji organskog pamuka. 

Istina je da postoje i moderne platnene pelene s dodatkom nekog umjetnog materijala (radi mekoce i upijanja), no to je vidiljivo na sastavu i ipak su daleko bolje od jednokratnih.

----------


## Jadranka

> Koliko sam do sad pohvatala iz iskustva ostalih mama (i vlastitog), djeca u platnenim pelenama vec prije godine dana imaju suhu nocnu pelenu (ispisaju se tek netom prije budenja, ili tek kad se probude).


Potpis na ovo - uglavnom je do pred jutro suh ili cak do budjenja, al onda krene vodopad :D Cak sam ga par noci drzala bez zastitnih i bilo je ok. Al onda se jednu noc dvaputa upisao i skuzila sam tek kad se meskoljio da mu je hladno... pa mu ipak stavljam zastitu. 

A nama je cover L (od Rode) vec uzak oko nozica; u struku je dobar.

----------


## S2000

Vidis, cisto individualno. Coveri idu po kilazi, obujmu nogica. Starost nema veze. 
Za primjer, mi smo skoro do kraja pelenasenja (23mj) koristili M cover (cca 10,5kg) kad bi zafalilo L covera. Visoki mrsavko tanasnih nozica.

----------


## lasada

Sve potpisujem  :Smile: 
Živjele platnene  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivana B-G

velicina covera je zaista individualna i jako ovisi o bebici; puno njih nakon propuzavanja mogu opet stati u onaj manji broj, jer se cesto izduze a pupica smanji. 

ja od vunenih imam soakere (za noc umjesto pidzame) od wollybottoms, wildchildwoollies i disane; a preko dana jako volim vunene na drukere (kiwi pie) i/ili cicak (engel naturwaren, popolni, imsevimse, cuddlebuns). valja puno toga isprobati, jer nije svaka pelena i svaki soaker dobar za sve bebe. da, cini mi se da je minigreenys imao vunu, a ima i nasa teddybearz sa foruma jako puno, kvalitetne i povoljne vunice! 

i htjela bih jos jednom naglasiti da je svaka platnena pelena, bilo kojeg materijala, sigurno zdravija od jednokratnih! mada, i na tom podrucju ima vec jako dobrih prirodnih pelenica.

----------


## flopica

mi smo 3 mj. i več smo na M zaštitinim, rodina pusa
i preko noći nema šanse platnenu
moje dijete piški jako puno
pa ispada da bih je morala prematati svako 3 sata
a to ne dolazi u obzir ama baš nikako

----------


## crnkica

je, je istina je dečki puno više piške od djevojčica...
i sada kad više ne nosimo pelene gdjew god idemo on mora nešto popiškiti što s curkom nije slučaj

----------


## phiphy

Pozdrav, cure, i mi se pomalo pripremamo za dolazak bebe i odlučili smo da ćemo krenuti s platnenima i vidjeti da li ćemo se uspjeti ufurati u to.
Za početak je plan krenuti s tetrama, a poslije se (možda) prebaciti na tzv. moderne platnene.

Krenula sam po dućanima i vidjela tetre...Lola i Rossa te od tosame. Tosamine su pakirane i nisam uspjela vidjeti kvalitetu, ali ove Lola i Rossa mi se čine jako tanke i nekako grube. Lola postoje neke od cca 90 kuna i od 190. Te od 190 su kao deblje, ali meni se ne čine duplo deblje (obzirom da im je dupla cijena). Koje vi koristite?

Kako to uopće ide s novorođenčetom? U šta ih se točno zapakira?  :Grin:  Jedna tetra kao pelene (pa zaštitne?) pa tetra za široko i švedska? Ili nekako drugačije?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja isto namjeravam krenuti s platnenim pelenama ali ja bih odmah one moderne, zašto bi ti phiphy prvo te tetra, jel to cijena za paket ili jednu?

----------


## phiphy

Cijena je za paket od 10 komada.
Čitajući po forumima, odlučila sam se krenuti s tetrama (ili možda s prefoldom - više sašivenih tetri skupa) radi uhodavanja. Preporuka za moderne je da uzmeš više različitih modela od različitih proizvođača da vidiš koje ti najviše pašu pa sam to mislila s vremenom pomalo kupovati dok ne nađem pravu stvar za nas. A dok ja pomalo kupujem i isprobavam, moram u nešto pakirati bebu. Moguće da će na samom početku biti i kombinacija jednokratnih i tetri dok se ne uhodamo u rutinu. Ne znam koliko si dosad čitala o platnenim modernim...cijela filozofija, barem meni  :Grin:  .

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa je cijela filozofija ali ja tražila preporuke od ljudi koji su ih koristili pa valjda neću fulat ako su njima bile dobre, za početak ću vjerojatno i ja jednokratne dok ih ne nabavim, jer sam mislila da ih nabavim tek kad se dijete rodi

----------


## phiphy

Problem je što ja još nisam našla pelene koje su svima bile dobre  :Smile:  . Zapravo se svodi na to da svatko sa svojom bebom nađe pelene koje mu najbolju pašu, a za to treba vremena...

----------


## Jesen u meni

da se pohvalim da smo i mi platneni. u bolnici i prvih par dana kod kuće smo bili u jednokratnima, a sad ih koristim samo za noć, a po danu smo u platnenima.
kupovala sam po oglasnicima one male za široko povijanje, prave moderne platnene, a neke je moja mama sašila od ručnika na konstrukciji od švedkih pelena. svakako dodam unutra uložak od tetre ili par slojeva gaze da bolje upije (a i lakše se ukloni kakica i pere), a i jer je S mršavko pa da sve ne pleše.
za sada su u uporabi 3 mothercare manja covera.
jako sam zadovoljna. do sada je samo jednom procurilo, a i to jer nije cover bio dobro namješten. guza je super. peremo je gazicama pod tekućom vodom i gotovo uopće ne koristimo kremicu za guzu tako da bebac dobija što manje kemije.
phiphy, probaj pronaći tutorial za origami način slaganja tetra pelena. super je. mislim da su ti dosta 2 tetre po previjanju (jedna u trokut za vanjski dio paketića i jedna složena kao uložak) te jedan cover.

----------


## lulu-mama

E sad malo o tetrama:
koje preporučujete i gdje ih kupujete?
Ima li razlike u proizvođačima: u pamuku, debljini, itd...???

----------


## PikiViki

> E sad malo o tetrama:
> koje preporučujete i gdje ih kupujete?
> Ima li razlike u proizvođačima: u pamuku, debljini, itd...???


K

----------


## reny123

Tetre sam kupila u Magic baby dućanu. 6 kom 60x60 cca 70kn, a 10 kom 80x80 cca 100kn. Preporučam uzeti veće, kako dijete raste, manje su mi već prekratke. Ove 80x80 su rjeđe tkane, ali baš mi je to ok, mislim da i bolje upijaju i dišu kad se slože.

----------


## lulu-mama

Bila sam u DM i Mulleru vidjeti kakve imaju. Ove iz Mulera su 3 za 35kn, i djeluju jako grubo na dodir. [nakon rodiljnih bambus pp sve djeluje grubo  :Smile:  ]
A u DM ima nekih Lola 10 za 110kn, i djeluju malo mekse.
O moći ubijanja ne mogu ništa suditi.

----------


## Argente

Je li netko koristio kaliko pelene, zanima me koliko se i po čemu razlikuju od običnih tetri?

----------


## lulu-mama

> Je li netko koristio kaliko pelene, zanima me koliko se i po čemu razlikuju od običnih tetri?


To su LOLA? Imas ih u DM.

----------


## Argente

Znam, već sam ih kupila  :Grin: 
Piše da su idealne za novorođenčad, izgledaju nekako gušće i kvalitetnije od običnih tetri ali sumnjivo mi je što su jeftinije, zašto onda svi ne kupuju njih, hm...imaju manju moć upijanja?

(FYI, nova21, ako nije firma u pitanju- http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80991-U...pelena-na-crno)

----------


## reny123

Argente, te kaliko su naše mame stavljale kao vanjsku pelenu kod onog prematanja na trokut. Ja ih nekad stavim u origami fold i unutra još pojačam tetrom. Da, mislim da manje upijaju od tetri jer su drukčije tkane, ali za silu su i one dobre ako mi usfali tetri dok se ne osuše. A nosim ih sa sobom uvijek kad idem negdje pa  rasprostrem gdje malu stavljam leći (na tuđim trosjedima, npr.).

----------


## Argente

aa tako, znači to su pomoćne tetre  :Smile:  tnx!

----------


## Tonkaa

Malac nam dolazi za mjesec dana. Planiramo krenut sa tetrama i prefold p. 
Od materijala me baš privlače konoplja i bambus. E, sad nas muči sljedeće, nemamo sušilicu pa ćemo se po zimi morat u stanu kraj radijatora snalazit. 
Pa sad par pitanja:
1. Treba li dugo prefoldima od konoplje i/ili bambusa da se osuše?
2. Koje modernePP preporučate da se ne suše 3 godine (model, materijal)?
3. Radi li koja šivalica prefolde i dodatne uloške od bambusa i konoplje?
4. Koje prefolde preporučate? 
5. Naručili smo bambinomio zaštitne- ako sam dobro vidjela, one imaju naprijed kao neki dodatni đepić u koji se može "zataknuti" pelena kada se samo preklopi i stavi po dužini- imaju li još koje zaštitne taj dodatni đepić ili imate dobra iskustva s nekim coverom u kombinaciji s tetrama ili prefoldima?

Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Imam prefolde od konoplje i fitted pelene od bambusa i pamuka.

Iz jednomjesečnog iskustva (nije dugo, ali je intenzivno  :Smile:  ), ne bih ponovno kupila prefolde. Konoplja mi je super materijal, odlično upija, ali prefoldi u kombinaciji sa snappy kopčom su mi dosta nespretni i skoro ih više uopće ne koristim. Konoplja nije podatan materijal kao pamuk pa sad, kad se beba počela micati, jednostavno joj taj prefold ne dihta dobro oko nogu. Moj glas definitivno ide tetrama i fitted pelenama. 

Fitted pelena od bambusa se suši dosta duže od pamučne, ali mislim da ne bi trebao biti veliki problem zimi ako imaš radijatore.
Od modernih pp, ako te zanimaju fitted, najbrže se suše pamučne pocketice.
Mislim da kužim o kojem džepiću pričaš...to ti ima MotherEase Rikki cover. Za bambino mio covere sam čitala da imaju dosta grubu trakicu oko covera pa se zna bebama dosta urezivati u kožu na trbuščiću. To ćeš vidjeti da li je i kod tebe slučaj.
Mi imamo Rodin cover na čičak i MotherEase Rikki i oba su dobra s tetrama. Problem nam je bio što su nam, dok beba nije ulovila 3 i pol kile, coveri bili preveliki (veličina S) pa smo uz tetre, kao cover, koristili jednokratnu pelenu.

Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla  :Smile:  .

----------


## deeeyoo

U našem rodilištu koristili su isključivo tetra pelene. I to bez ikakvih covera i ekstra uložaka. Doma smo prešli na jednokratne, ali sada se prebacujemo opet na tetre, jer je guza počela crveniti. Malo sam googlala o tim raznim tetra pelenama. Preporučuju se one od neizblijeđenog pamuka, konoplje ili bambusa, i najbolje upijaju one duplo pletene.

Ja isto još nisam sigurna, da li ću ići s tetra ili ipak s modernima. Možda nabavim i jedan i drugi test paket pa isprobam koje mi više odgovrajau.

----------


## phiphy

Koje je to rodilište koje koristi tetra pelene?

----------


## paučica

Baš I mene zanima koje to rodilište?

----------


## deeeyoo

Nije u Hrvatskoj....  :Wink:  (Dojčland)

----------


## phiphy

Samo tetre i ne procure im? Koja je tajna? Kod nas bi bez covera praktički bilo kao da bespelenašimo na način da ne uspjevamo čitati signale  :Grin: , tj. imali bismo pišaline i kakice po svuda.

----------


## deeeyoo

Da, u pravu si. Procurilo bi. I procurilo je!  :Grin: 
Tajna je u tome da su, osim što su body imali na sebi, bili od prsa na dolje zamotani u platno (kao puck, samo eto rukice su bile slobodne). Znači, nije bilo robice koju su mogli uprljati. Kod svakog prematanja se stavljala nova tetra i novo platno.

----------


## lasada

Pozdrav svim majkama, bakam ,tetama, tatekima i djedovima  :Smile: 
Ponajprije se ispričavam što nisam godinu dana pisala ni riječi na ovoj temi makar sam je otvorila.
Kako smo dobili novoga člana obitelji (LEO) sada ima 14 mjeseci a tu nam je i (LARA) vremena nikako dosta, tako da ja ne stižem na forum nikako.
samo bih se ukratko nadovezala dok dečkić spava prošla sam vaše postove na ovoj zadnjoj stranici i želim reći / osvrnuti se kako je poanta ove moje teme bila i dalje jest samo TETRA pelene bez ovih modernih šivanih platnenith ppelena pa bih zamolila ako imate sa time iskustva da u nastavku pišete  :Smile: 
Ja sam kako već napisah imala Laru do 2 godine 1 tetra u trokut i 1 ili 2 presložene kao uložak i na to zaštitne gaćice od PUL-a nema veze čičak ili drukeri. nakon 2 godine smo prešli u jednikratne radi toga što je mokraća jako smrdila i bilo bi 1 pišanje 1 prematanje ( bilo je fuj ), obzirom da je curka svu hranu jela i sadržaj je u peleni bio nepodnošljiv.
Dok smo sa Leom bili do nekih 2 mjeseca u tetrama jer sam skužila da je stalno mokar body i sva roba isto tako 1 pišanje 1 prematanje to mi je bilo puno za prati svaki dan po 40 komada tetri a i naporno. Zato smo odustali a bome nemam novaca za kupiti ni rabljene moderne / šivane PP, tako da je Leo sada u jednokratnima. 
Ovo je naše iskustvo. Inače sam dobila 2 PP moderne prefold i bila sam jako zadovoljna tako da imam i sa njima iskustva.
Oprostite još jednom na nejavljanju i eto čitam povremeno ka nađem vremena al ništa ne pišem pa vi pišite i dalje i hvala vam na razumijevanju.
LP,
lasada (mama Sanja)

----------


## lulu-mama

Baš šteta da je začetnica teme odustala od pp.

lasada, zašto je pi-pi tako smrdio?
Obično u jednokratnim baš smrdi pišalina (ne znam je li zbog kemikalija koje su u peleni, ili nečeg drugog)

----------


## Jesen u meni

pitala sam jučer mamu, jesu li i '79. kad sam ja bila beba imali zaštitne gaćice. kaže da jesu. bile su od pozirno mutnjikave plastike s drukerima.
ne znam je li od stajanja, ali dio tih tetri koje sam ja koristila, a sad su na guzi od malenog (u kombinaciji s modernim pp i noćnu jednokratnim pelenama) je počeo dobivati rupe.
primijetila sam da se puno bolje drže neke koje su kao pletene. ne znam kako bih opisala. razmišljam da dokupim još nešto tetri, jer ih koristimo i za pokrivanje kad nije jako hladno, i za brisanje i svašta. gdje bih mogla nabaviti tako neke dobre i izdržljivije?

----------


## lulu-mama

Jesen, daš sliku tog ”pletenog”?
Ja sam u mulleru vidjela neke više pletene od Lole, ali su i puno grublje

----------


## Sternchen

Bok, mame! U 7.om sam mjesecu trudnoće pa privodimo nabavku kraju, za našeg prvog bebača! Koristili bi tetra pelene pa me zanima nekoliko stvari:

Koliko tetri nam je potrebno? Planirala sam naručiti 50kom 
Dali da uzmem i švedske pelene i zaštitne gaće? Švedskom učvrstimo tetru, pa zaštitne preko. Ili je dovoljno 2 tetre, trokut i popreko pa zaštitne bez švedskih?
Čula sam za neke Liner papiriće jednokratne, dali njih koristite za lakše čišćenje ukakane pelene?

Hvala :D

----------


## Jesen u meni

lulu-mama, nabacit ću fotkicu kad mi prođe takva opet kroz ruke.
sternchen, možeš kombinirati švedsku i tetre, ali i ne moraš. svakako uzmi zaštitne, jer će ti inače tetre procuriti. osobno ne koristim linere, jer mi se i ovako kakica dobro ispere pod tušem. vidjet ću kako će biti kada počnemo s dohranom.

----------


## S2000

Rodini i Popolinijevi papirici za platnene su super (bambinomio linersi su mi uzas). Jako prakticno kad se uvede dohrana pa kakica postane kompaktnija. Samo izvadis s govancem i bacis u skoljku. Bili su mi prakticni i za jaslice jer bi govance islo odmah u skoljku, ne bi ostajalo u peleni dok ja dodem po malenog.

----------


## duma

Evo da Vam se i ja malo pridružim. Mi smo platnenaši sa stažom od dvije godine  :Smile:  i prije mjesec dana smo ih napustili. Ali ne zadugo...druga bebuška nam stiže za koji mjesec i opet cemo aktivirati platnene. 
Naša iskustva: od rodjenja T. je prvo bio u tetrama ( slagali origami, pricvršcivali snappy kopcama i super! Komada 30tak. Cavera se ne sjecam :/ jesmo li stavljali, ali mislim da da!) Kako je rastao i više bio nemiran, uvodili smo PP. Imamo ih / mnogi nece vjerovati/ 15komada i prali smo ih svaku drugu noć / perilica i sušilica kombinacija. Fora je bila u tome što je T. sa 6 mjeseci krenio kakat u nonu  :Smile:  Dijete ima savršenu probavu i jednostavno smo znali kad je vrijeme za wc. Kasnije nam je "signalizirao" znakovnim jezikom. Tako da su naše PP skoro kao nove. Kupovali smo razne proizvođace, sve preko e- baya i neta i sve one size.ME mi se cine najjjbolje, ali se i najduže suše. Toliko od nas...

----------


## phiphy

Ako bih što toplo preporučila, onda su to lineri! Beba ima mjesec i pol što znači da je kakica još tekuća sa sjemenkicama  :Grin:  , ali papirići nam jako pomažu. Kakica većinom ostane na papiriću i često pelenu uopće ne treba ispirati jer ničeg krutog ne bude na njoj. Linere nisam koristila od početka jer sam na forumu pročitala da nemaju smisla dok dijete ne počne kakati čvrsto, ali meni je to trljanje tetri baš išlo na živce i oduzimalo dosta vremena jer se, barem meni, to ne ispire samo tako, ipak treba dobro istrljati tetru.

*duma*, kako si uspjela s 30 tetri isfurati platnenopelenašenje? Da li si imala dodatne tetre za ostale potrebe (bljuckanje, pokrivanje i ostalo)? Ja ih imam 40 i još 10-ak modernih pp, perem svaka 2 dana i mislim da nema šansi da bi mi 30 tetri bilo dosta.

----------


## phiphy

> Bok, mame! U 7.om sam mjesecu trudnoće pa privodimo nabavku kraju, za našeg prvog bebača! Koristili bi tetra pelene pa me zanima nekoliko stvari:
> 
> Koliko tetri nam je potrebno? Planirala sam naručiti 50kom 
> Dali da uzmem i švedske pelene i zaštitne gaće? Švedskom učvrstimo tetru, pa zaštitne preko. Ili je dovoljno 2 tetre, trokut i popreko pa zaštitne bez švedskih?
> Čula sam za neke Liner papiriće jednokratne, dali njih koristite za lakše čišćenje ukakane pelene?
> 
> Hvala :D


Švedske i zaštitne ti ne trebaju jer ti zaštitne služe učvršćivanju, a kako su ti već napisali, zaštitne moraš imati jer tetra propusti. Problem je jedino ako se beba rodi mala, onda su joj zaštitne prevelike pa niti učvrste, niti sprečavaju curenje kod nogu. Mi smo se snašli tako da smo u početku stavljali tetru i preko jednokratnu pelenu.

Već sam se izjasnila u vezi linera, meni su odlični! Za sad sam probala Disana, Rodine i neke iz Mullera, svi su mi OK. Rodine su bambus, jako mekani, ali se zato ponekad i zgužvaju pa kakice bude i po peleni, ali sad malo bolje pazim kako stavljam tetru pa smo onda i taj problem riješili.

----------


## lulu-mama

Što su to : lineri i ME?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Što su to : lineri i ME?


Lineri su zaštitni papirići za pelenu, a ME je skraćenica za Mother Ease kanadske pelenice.
Inače, ima tu i tema sa svim pp skraćenicama i pojašnjenjima  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Sad vidim. 
Ali nema linera (na toj temi).

Jesu lineri kao pelena koja se umeće? Kao još jedan sloj?

----------


## Sternchen

Hvala mame! Ma što više čitam, manje znam..

Dakle, naručit ću 50 tetri, od toga 10 sa tiskom  :Smile: 
Neću onda za početak kupovati švedske za učvrščivanje, pa s vremenom kad postane aktivniji, 
ako bude potrebe, lako ih kupim.

A ako pelenu odmah isperem i iscjedim, mogu ju tako staviti u kantu sa poklopcem bez vode? 
To suho čuvanje mi zvuči zgodnije od onoga u vodi i octu.
Vjerojatno ćemo sa vremenom skužiti dali je dovoljna jedna tetra ili dvije?
Znam da se sve to tu već spominje, pa oprostite ako gnjavim.. :D

----------


## maca papucarica

Nisu. To ti je baš kao papirić, u biti mene najviše podsjeća na onu tkaninicu što se stavlja na majice i sl kad imaju neki natpis izvezen, ako znas na što mislim.
Jednokratni su i većina može u wc školjku, a neki se mogu oprati u mašini ako se beba ne pokaka.

----------


## lulu-mama

Hvala maca!
Ako sam dobro razumjela, to se stavi u pelena na mjesto gdje ide guta da bi se beba u to pokakala i tako manje uprljala pelena (?)

----------


## S2000

Ma da, poveci je to papiric, mozes ga presavit, a kad se beba popiski bez kakanja operes ga u masini i on se taman fino smanji i opet ga koristis. Stavis na srednji dio pelena, malo vise straga, tamo di se najvise pokaka. 

Preferiram suho cuvanje, pelenu isperes ako je ukakana, popisanu ubacis u kantu, pospricas mjesavinom vode i etericnog ulja cajevca i to je to. 
Ima li tko kakav link na slaganje tetri bez svedske? Provjeren i ucinkovit, pliz. 
Jel se na tetre fino kaci snappy kopca?

----------


## duma

> Ako bih što toplo preporučila, onda su to lineri! Beba ima mjesec i pol što znači da je kakica još tekuća sa sjemenkicama  , ali papirići nam jako pomažu. Kakica većinom ostane na papiriću i često pelenu uopće ne treba ispirati jer ničeg krutog ne bude na njoj. Linere nisam koristila od početka jer sam na forumu pročitala da nemaju smisla dok dijete ne počne kakati čvrsto, ali meni je to trljanje tetri baš išlo na živce i oduzimalo dosta vremena jer se, barem meni, to ne ispire samo tako, ipak treba dobro istrljati tetru.
> 
> *duma*, kako si uspjela s 30 tetri isfurati platnenopelenašenje? Da li si imala dodatne tetre za ostale potrebe (bljuckanje, pokrivanje i ostalo)? Ja ih imam 40 i još 10-ak modernih pp, perem svaka 2 dana i mislim da nema šansi da bi mi 30 tetri bilo dosta.


Pa lijepo  :Smile:  Same tetre smo koristili neka prva 3 mj. Onda smo prešli na PP. Moj T. nikad nije bljucko, slinio ali sam imala male gazice za slične stvari.

----------


## Jesen u meni

često preporučuju origami fold.
mi tetru učvrstimo švedskom, rijetko snappyjem (kupila sam neku kinesku kopiju pa nije baš nešto), ali najviše je učvrsti cover tj. zaštitne gaćice.
zapravo, većinom koristimo tetre dok su moderne pp u pranju ili kao uložak te sve namjene po kući i vani (bljuckanje, pokrivanje, zaštita od sunca, kao podlogu kad ga stavljam negdje na kauč i sl.)
mi pelene čuvamo u kanti na suho. peremo svaka 2-3 dana. sušilica je krepucnila par mjeseci prije nego što se bebo rodio, a skupo nam je bilo kupovati novu pa sad imamo veša po cijelom dvorištu i kući.

----------


## legal alien

a stane li uopce tetra pa svedska (kupili smo a la pletene od Disane) u cover? I hoce li to sve skupa stati u bodi?? :Laughing: 
malo sam vjezbala origami fold i nije uopce komplicirano cak i za mene smotanu. jos sam mislila unutra staviti dodatni ulozak. 

e a sada jedno ozbiljno pitanje...peglate li tetre i svedske?

----------


## phiphy

Mi ne koristimo švedsku za učvršćivanje, za sad nam tetru dovoljno učvrsti cover (beba ima 2 mjeseca). Za bodi ćeš vidjeti  :Smile:  , postoje produžeci za bodi, a najviše ovisi o modelu bodija i obliku  :Smile:  tvoje bebe. I ja sam prije poroda vježbala origami fold i uvježbala, ali kad je došla beba, bila sam toliko smotana da ga uopće nisam mogla složiti dok beba plače pa sam tetru slagala na 4 pa na pola (kao za široko povijanje) i to nam je na početku (nekih 2, 3 tjedna) bilo sasvim ok, tj. nije propuštalo. Onda je beba počela više mlatarati nožicama pa smo prešli na origami. Za uložak ćeš procijeniti da li ti je potreban, nama za sad nije.

Tetre sam popeglala prije poroda i jednom nakon i to je bilo to. Uvjerila sam samu sebe da je peglanje tetri precijenjeno  :Grin:  .

----------


## legal alien

Phiphy tnx. A koji cover koristis? Od PULa ili vuneni i koju firmu. 
Meni se cini da sam negdje procitala ili zelim da sam procitala kako peglanje smanjuje moc upijanja tetre. Pa eto razloga zasto ne peglati (osim onoga da to stvaaarno ne volim).

----------


## S2000

Znam da omeksivsc smanjuje moc upijanja... 
Ne znam kako kad se koriste tetre za pelene, al ovako inace su mi puno mekse kad se opeglaju.

----------


## lulu-mama

Hm...onda bi po toj logici i sušilica za rublje smanjila moć upijanja tetre (i drugih PP).
Bilo bi to važno i dobro za znati pošto hrpa nas koristi sušilicu.

Umjesto omekšivača koristite ocat? ili ništa?

----------


## phiphy

*legal alien*, koristim PUL covere, imam jedan Rodin i 2 MotherEase Rikki. Vunu ne volim  :Smile:  .

Peglanje i sušenje u sušilici (navodno) smanjuju moć upijanja. Iskustveno ne mogu potvrditi, ne obraćam baš pažnju na to. Ako pelene moraju u sušilicu, moraju...

Ja stavim octa, ali nisam sigurna da vidim razliku.

----------


## S2000

Kuzim za omeksivac jer je kremast i ostaje u pamuku koji onda slabije upija. 
Za peglu i susilicu ne znam da bi smanjivali moc upijanja, pokusavam pronaci logiku zasto bi smanjivali- ali mi ne ide. Mislim da je metoda pokusaja i pogreske najbolja u ovom slucaju. S tim da vise naginjem nepeglanju jer uvijek ima vaznijih stvari od peglanja za obavit  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

ja koristim tetre i švedske, to mi je najdraža kombinacija.
jedino su sad počeli gadni problemi na presvlačenju jer mali neće ležat dok ga spakiram.
za jaslice ćemo ipak nabaviti neke moderne jer mislim da bi tete pukle da moraju izvoditi to što ja izvodim dok ga ne umotam.

nije mi uopće palo na pamet peglati tetre, a sad vidim da ima i koristi od nepeglanja  :Grin: .

----------


## legal alien

ma sigurna korist od nepeglanja je sto to vrijeme mozes iskoristiti za nesto drugo. a ovo za smanjenu moc upijanja je mozda moj mozak izmislio  :Smile: 
uskoro mi stize i 16 fitted pelena a kupila sam i 20ak polovnih tako da cemo mi sigurno za pocetak koristiti tetra+svedska+cover a onda kad cure malo narastu ubacivati fitted. jedino me brine sporo susenje za vrijeme juzine i velike vlage, ali kad bude tako onda ce tetre biti zakon. i naravno kad svega nestane uljetat ce jednokratne. to je plan za sada...a javit cu kako ide i sigurno ce nam krenuti jos 1000 pitanja kad dodjemo do prakticne primjene

----------


## legal alien

znaci Rodini i Mother Ease coveri. kupit cu po dva small od svakog. a vunene bi mogla "naruciti" za poklon  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

legal alien, stanu tetra, uložak od čak 2 tetre i švedska u cover. doduše, mi smo odmah počeli s coverom veličine M (motherease airflow) s 3 tjedna, iako je bebo tad bio još sićo.

----------


## phiphy

*Jesen u meni*, ti imaš nekog opakog popičanca?  :Laughing:  3 tetre i švedska za bebu od 3 tjedna?! Naša cura ima 2 mjeseca i još uvijek koristimo jednu tetru + jednu za široko povijanje, ali nju stavljam preko covera.

----------


## duma

> znaci Rodini i Mother Ease coveri. kupit cu po dva small od svakog. a vunene bi mogla "naruciti" za poklon


Moj ti je savjet kuputi covere one size. Stvarno ti se ne isplati kupovati sve velicine jer oni to tako brzo prerastu  :Smile: . Pogledaj si i na e- bayu, neke "no name. Mi smo 2 takva narucili, nisu skupi a jos uvijek su OK. Sa drugom bebom ih isto planiram koristiti. Ustvari- sve pelene koje sam koristila i covere, kao i sa 1. bebonjom, jer su mi sve kao nove  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

phipy, nije on toliki popišanac, koliko sam ja prvi put mama pa sam u početku mislila da to treba doooobrano nafilovati  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Jedva cekam da cure stignu da mozemo testirat I vidjet koja nam je najbolja opcija. Dobila sam od sestre na poklon 16 fitted pelena I 3 covera S pa sad kad vec imam te covere njih cu koristiti. A fitted cu ostaviti kad malo porastu ili za presvlacenje vanka. Odnosno kad je sunce ili bura da se mogu osusiti. 
Pronjuskat cu jos malo po ebayu za covere.

----------


## legal alien

A imam I produzivace za body-e da im pelenama filovana dupenca mogu spakirat u body.

----------


## S2000

sad ja imam jos pitanja, haha
One Size pelene su nam jos prevelike za nasu malu guzicu. tako da kombiniram newborn i jednokratne... a sad bi htjela kombinirati new born i tetre. Imam dosta tetri, ali sad ne znam kako vi to koristite u smislu jeste li odvojili one tetre koje su vam za guze, i one koje idu ispod glave i sl za po doma... Ili koristite i perete isto?
Imam i one tetre na neke psice, uzasne su, ne sluze mi za nista, tako su tanasne i ''pune zraka' ni peglat se ne daju... Ne znam bi li ih koristila za ispod glave ili za pelene, ne cini se dobre ni zajedno ni za drugo. Najbolje su one lijepe stare guste cvrste tetre!

----------


## phiphy

Nisam razdvajala. Robicu, gazice, tetre, pelene, sve perem skupa. Nije mi to idealno, ali nisam uspjela naći praktičnu, a zadovoljavajuću metodu pranja pa eto...

----------


## tua

i ja sve perem skupa, a za upotrebu razdvajam, gaze i zelene tetre za brisanje mlijeka, bijele za guzu, iz estetskih razloga: ove bijele znaju imat zute mrlje  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ima li neka razlika u bijelim i zelenim tetra pelenama (by Lola)?
Tipa, možda su zelene za sloj koji ide na guzu jer se mrlje od kakice manje vide?

----------


## jarčica

Razlika je u boji  :Grin: 

Nema razlike, koliko sam skužila neke žene zelene koriste za pelenski dio,a bijele za lice (podmetanje pod glavu i sl.)

Ja sve njih koristim i za jedno i za drugo (moja se uspavljiva sa tetra pelenom - ona joj je krpica), sve ih zajedno perem, a ako koja i ima fleku to je samo pigment

----------


## phiphy

Dodala bih...pigment koji nestane ako se pelene suše na suncu.

----------


## S2000

Ok su te lola pelene, al one na psice i medice su mi koma! Uzasne su mi i za guzu i za lice...

----------


## jarčica

Sunca nema :/

----------


## jarčica

Meni su te lola najbolje od svih koje imamo, čak sam neke isjekla pa ih koristim umjesto blazinica za guzu, nisam ih porubila i skroz su se malo iscufale

----------


## lulu-mama

> Meni su te lola najbolje od svih koje imamo, čak sam neke isjekla pa ih koristim umjesto blazinica za guzu, nisam ih porubila i skroz su se malo iscufale


E ja sam isto nasjekla blaznica od jednog poderanog pamučnog covera za jorgan. Tako je bio mekan pamuk da ga nisam mogla baciti, pa sam se sjetila da mi možda za blaznice mogao koristiti.

----------


## lasada

Odustala sam jer od kako je dečkić jeo pomalo svu hranu i pio puno tekučine, bilo je 1 pišanje odmah na prematanje. Bilo mi je tako lakše. Sada kako smo skoro već 18 mjeseci, razmišljam da mu na proljeće nazad uvedem platnene, do izlaska iz pelena.

----------


## pupica2013

kako slažete tetre bebi od 6 mjeseci (uz napomenu da ima 10 kg)? zaštitne gaćice imamo L i one se lagano urežu u debele nogice.

----------


## penny

pupica-ovisi koje zastitne koristis, npr, u bambino mio uvijek se slazu kao prefold, dok u neke sire ima milion nacina koje je najbolje ucvrstiti sa snapijem

----------


## lulu-mama

Jucer smo probali staviti tetru u origami foldu. Ajme koji uzas! Sve se zafrce i zguzva na njegovoj guzi. Na kraju sam odustala  :Predaja: 
Da li se i vama zguzva pelena? Koji jednostavniji fold koristiti? Neki za totalne pocetnike  :škartoc:

----------


## phiphy

Mi smo na početku tetru motali kao za široko povijanje. Ma nije to ni motanje, nego slaganje  :Grin:  . Znaš onako, na pola, pa još na pola, pa onda po dužini na pola pa na dupe.

----------


## lulu-mama

Misliš kao neki uložak? Kako onda zamotaš guzu u to?

----------


## phiphy

Pa da, kao uložak. Znaš kako ide široko povijanje? Isto tako staviš tetru, ali direkt na guzu. Nama je funkcioniralo dok se phiphyca nije počela više mrdati, tada nam je počelo često procurivati pa smo se prebacili na origami. Trebaš jače stisnuti cover da ti drži tetru na mjestu.

----------


## lulu-mama

Idem googlat to široko povijanje. Nemam pojma kako se to radi.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ok, ako sam dobro shvatila filmić, samo staviš tetru složenu u „uložak” na guzu. I to je sve? Učvrstiš coverom?

Aj,aj, al će biti kakice svugdje.  :Laughing:  
Idem mu staviti sad, pa javim dojmove  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Stavi i švedsku (preko tetre a ispod covera) ako imaš.

----------


## lulu-mama

Nemam svedske.

Ovo prematanje kako je phyphy rekla opet nije uspjelo. Stavila mu taj "ulozak" od tetre, pokusala staviti u cover, ali toliko se ritao da mi je sve plesalo dok sam ga zakopcavala. 
Onda sam probala neki angel fold, pih, tek to je bio promasaj!  :Grin: 
Nis, moram vjezbati. Tako lako izgleda kad se gleda na tim filmicima na utubu  :neznam:

----------


## Argente

Ma kupi si švedske i/ili snappi kopču.

----------


## lulu-mama

Snapy imam. 
A valjda cu uspjeti u nekom od slijedećih pokušaja  :Laughing:

----------


## penny

a probaj i ono po starinski... samo na pola u trokut a na sredinu jednu slozi ko ulozak

a ima i jaaako praktican i ravan nacin...cek da progooglam neznam kak se zove a bome ni kako objasniti :Laughing:

----------


## penny

aha, evo ga....
to sto sam mislila je taj angel
jel to to?
http://www.kittykins.co.uk/advice/id/22

a na link ispod (ljevo tamo na izboriiku stranice) zgodni su mi i kite i neat fold :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Da, taj angel sam pokusala koristiti. Ali s tetrama koje imam (Lola), presiroko je kad se tako slozi. Ako stavis Lola tetru na trecinu, to je stvarno siroko za bebinu guzu (novorodjence od 3.8kg).

----------


## PikiViki

Lulu-mama, vjezba cuda cini, pa sjeti se kad si prvi put stavljala tus na oci, sigurno je bilo grbavo, a kasnije si postala majstorica. Tetra u trokut, pa opet trokut, namjestis da je na guzi dobra visina i onda zafrknes naprijed.

----------


## lulu-mama

:lool:  tuš je i dalje grbav. 
Ali tetre ću vježbati, malo sam sad odustala, no krenut ću u novu akciju
 :Smile:

----------


## marta

origami fold je za manje bebe. kite je za veće.

----------


## marta

ovako:
http://www.blueberrydiapers.com/Home...Ordering/flats
samo skrolaj dolje

----------


## penny

ja sam bas svoju slikala kad sam joj stavljala tetre kad je bila skroz mala(u planu da pratim kako raste, tako mijenjam povijanje)...moram to slozit pa cu imat ko mali tutorial

----------


## lasada

Pozdrav cure, samo da pridonesem ovdje naše iskustvo, ja sam curki koristila origami fold do 2 godine sa time da sam u sredinu stavila prekrojenu tetru, znači ne 80x80 nego 40x40 složenu u uložak, taj uložak stavljen u sredinu od pelene 80x80 cm složena u origami fold i na to samo cover ili ti zaštitne gačice.
Kasnije smo nakon 2 godine prešli na kite fold pa na kombinaciju sa tuticom i jednokratnima. 
Sa dečkićem sam iskustvo sve već napisala  :Smile: 







> ovako:
> http://www.blueberrydiapers.com/Home...Ordering/flats
> samo skrolaj dolje

----------


## Emmalia

Bokić iskusne i manje iskusne mamice  imam nekoliko nedoumica pa vas molim da pomognete...

Naime očekujemo prvu bebu i već odavno, dok ni nisam bila trudna, su mi zapele za oko pelene koje su zdravije za bebu, više ekološke, i naravno nije zanemariva ni financijska ušteda. Međutim, kako nam stambena situacija nije baš pogodna za moderne platnene (jer se dugo suše, a za to još nemamo uvjeta), onda sam mozgala kako bih ipak čim više mogla izbjeći pampersice i sl.

I nakon puuuno čitanja, ne mogu ni sama tome vjerovati, ali zagrijala sam se totalno za tetre  da, svi mi se čude, i ne kuže zašto se želim ''vraćati u prošlost'' po tom pitanju ... Ali iz čitanja raznoraznih iskustava žena po forumima, vidim da itekako ima zadovoljnih korisnika tetra pelena. Posebno mi se sviđa što se mogu slagati u razne varijante, a nije u pitanju samo onaj trokut+uložak kak su naše bake radile. I što se brzo suše, a kad beba malo stasa, ne bih ih ni peglala više.

Naravno ne mogu biti potpuno isključiva jer ne znam kako ću se snaći u svemu tome i hoće li funkcionirati sve skupa, ispiranje, čuvanje, pranje, sušenje pelena, hoće li curiti, hoću li ih dobro znati namjestiti... itd. Ali jako sam voljna probati i već skupljam zalihe. Dakle uvijek bih imala pri ruci i jednokratne, ako nekud idemo ili po potrebi, ne znam kako će se pokazati po noći... U svakom slučaju nisam isključiva, ali imam veliku volju za ovo 

Dakle, pokušala bih zamijenjivati jednokratne s tetrama čim ranije, odnosno ovisi koliko budem sposobna kad dođem iz rodilišta . Ono što sam otprilike zamislila, je krenuti s origami foldom jer čitam da je super za tako malu bebu. Možda ubaciti još jednu tetru složenu u uložak radi širokog povijanja prvih tjedana. Imam zasad 30-ak tetri, znam da trebam dosta više. Imam i 5 švedskih onih običnih s vezicama. E sad, konkretna pitanja :

1. Za novorođenče, pretpostavimo da slažem u origami (već ga znam složiti ''u prazno jupiii ). Da li je dovoljna samo jedna tetra ili ipak dvije?

2. Hoće li se moći dobro učvrstiti samo sa coverom ili ipak u tu svrhu trebam švedsku na tetru, pa onda cover? Ili da švedske koristim samo u svrhu širokog prvo vrijeme?

3. Tetre sam našla u Intertekstilu Stanić jako jeftino, 6 kom za 15 kn. Jasno mi je da su tanje i sigurno manje kvalitetne od recimo ovih iz DM-a, ali mogu li i te poslužiti ako stavljam duplo? I da stavljam dvije umjesto jedne, opet su daleko jeftinije. 

4. I najvažnije i najveća dilema, koje zaštitne gaćice da kupim, a da imate iskustva da pašu dobro s tetrama? Razmišljala sam o Rodinom coveru, jel dobar za tetre? Drukeri ili čičak? Čičak mi djeluje da se brže istroši, a opet s njim mogu bolje regulirati koliko hoću zategnuti. Jesu mi dosta dva covera veličine S?

----------


## phiphy

> 1. Za novorođenče, pretpostavimo da slažem u origami (već ga znam složiti ''u prazno jupiii ). Da li je dovoljna samo jedna tetra ili ipak dvije?
> 
> 2. Hoće li se moći dobro učvrstiti samo sa coverom ili ipak u tu svrhu trebam švedsku na tetru, pa onda cover? Ili da švedske koristim samo u svrhu širokog prvo vrijeme?
> 
> 3. Tetre sam našla u Intertekstilu Stanić jako jeftino, 6 kom za 15 kn. Jasno mi je da su tanje i sigurno manje kvalitetne od recimo ovih iz DM-a, ali mogu li i te poslužiti ako stavljam duplo? I da stavljam dvije umjesto jedne, opet su daleko jeftinije. 
> 
> 4. I najvažnije i najveća dilema, koje zaštitne gaćice da kupim, a da imate iskustva da pašu dobro s tetrama? Razmišljala sam o Rodinom coveru, jel dobar za tetre? Drukeri ili čičak? Čičak mi djeluje da se brže istroši, a opet s njim mogu bolje regulirati koliko hoću zategnuti. Jesu mi dosta dva covera veličine S?


1. Vjerojatno će ti biti dosta jedna. Kad su mali, većina dosta često kaka pa ćeš mijenjati često pelenu, neće se ni stići 'natopiti'. No ako bude veliki popišanko/a, dodaš još jednu.

2. Ja sam radila ovako: tetra, cover, tetra za široko, švedska.

3. Teško mi je komentirati jer ne znam kakve su u Staniću. Računaj da ti više tetri znači više pranja, više stavljanja na štrik, više peglanja i više posla oko slaganja/stavljanja dvije tetre...drugim riječima, ako imaš financijske mogućnosti, uloži u malo deblje tetre, možda se isplati. U DM-u uvijek možeš iskorititi 15% na cijelu kupnju i možda neke druge pogodnosti, možda u onoj knjižici za trudnice ima nekih popusta na tetre ili sl.

4. Za tetre bih preporučila ili cover na čičak ili korištenje snapi kopče, kombinacija tetra bez kopče i cover na drukere = raspad sistema  :Smile:

----------


## Emmalia

Hvala na odgovoru  :Wink: 

Gledala sam malo po oglasima pa da uzmem te male covere za početak nečije rabljene. Svakako planiram 2 komada uzeti, veličina S. A sad našla sam Rodine (za koje sam čitala da su dobre za tetre), i nude mi se još i Popolini i Racman zaštitne gaćine, koje nemam pojma kako bi služile po tom pitanju, pa još promišljam. Snappy kopči svakako planiram kupiti, nek bude za svaki slučaj. 

A našla sam i preko oglasa rabljene tetre, pa si mislim možda radije uzeti njih, nego nakupovati hrpu ovih tankih/rijetkih u Staniću, baš što kažeš zbog tog pranja i to... još sam u dilemi  :Smile:

----------


## paučica

S prvom curicom nisam koristila tetre, nego modern platnene, tako da ti ne mogu dati neki koristan savjet. Ovo što kaže phiphy je sigurno ok.
Samo ti želim pružiti podršku  :Smile:  Ne vraćaš se ti u prošlost, baš naprotiv.
Lijepo je što razmišljaš o zdravlju svog djeteta vise nego o svojoj komociji.

Samo naprijed!

----------


## Emmalia

Hvala vam na savjetima, više manje su dileme razriješene, nadajmo se da će se kad beba stigne pokazati funkcionalno i da ću ja ustrajati  :Smile: . Tetri imam ukupno 42 komada samo u svrhu povijanja, to bi svakako trebalo biti dovoljno. Od toga polovica su rabljene koje sam dobila (šogorica ih koristila ali ne za previjanje), ali čini mi se kvalitetnih uglavnom. Od novih sam ipak odlučila kupiti za ovu svrhu deblje, kvalitetnije, pa sam uzela Lola baby i od butika ''Mali anđeo''. Uglavnom su bijele, jer vidim da su ove šarene ipak manje gustoće, a koliko god mi predivni uzorci bili, ipak mi je tu najbitnija funkcionalnost.

Ove tanke koje sam kupila u Staniću sam dala baki da mi napravi krpice tj. da ih obrubi za razne svrhe, tako da i njih imam sad hrpu. Imam i 5 komada običnih švedskih s vezicama ako zatreba (bar za široko prvo vrijeme, preko covera).

Sad evo upravo idem naručiti od Rode, 2 covera Small na čičak (nakon duuugog premišljanja, ali mislim da mi se neće stići uništiti čičak u tim prvim mjesecima), i snappy kopču da imam za svaki slučaj. Ne očekujem veliku bebu pa se nadam se da će mi veličina S trajati barem prva 3 mjeseca dok ne vidim što ćemo dalje. 

Inače mi se generalno više sviđaju drukeri, ali kao što rekoh najbitnija mi je funkcionalnost pa sam od silnog iščitavanja skužila da je ipak bolje krenuti s čičkom.

----------


## S2000

Bravo! 
Moj sin je bas puno trzao na cicak, prepao bi se na odljepljivanje cicka i plakao. A malena nema konta za to  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Emmalia

Mamice koje ste od početka odnosno još skroz male bebe imale u platnenima, do kad ste mogli koristiti cover veličine S? Odnosno mogu li se nadati da će beba u njih stati barem cijela prva 3 mjeseca? Zasad ne očekujem veću bebu, ako to ima veze, i covere sam uzela Rodine na čičak. I u pitanju su tetre, a ne moderne platnene ako je bitno, ne znam kakva je razlika u veličini pa napominjem...

----------


## S2000

To je skroz individualno. Moja je bila u Smallu i new born pelenama do skoro svog  6.og mjeseca, a nekom small postane mali sa vec dva mjeseca. Al racunaj tako 2-6mj  :Smile:  (nisam pomogla)

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Moj je u small covere stao do 6 kila.

edit: u modernim platnenim ispod

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mi smo uzeli rodine covere velicine M, poceli smo s modernim platnenim kad je imao 1,5 mjesec i bio nam je dobar i jos uvijek ga koristimo (ima 6 mjeseci)...
Definitivno su mi bolji na drukere iako sam bila uvjerena da ce mi biti bolji ovi na cicak ali nisu... Srecom imam samo jedan na cicak i koristim ga samo dok su mi ovi na pranju...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phiphy

> I u pitanju su tetre, a ne moderne platnene ako je bitno, ne znam kakva je razlika u veličini pa napominjem...


Bitno je jer su tetre manje i tanje pa će tetra beba duže vremena koristiti manji cover nego beba koja je u modernim pp. Iz mog iskustva, dok je beba mala, s tetrama mi je najbolji bio cover na čičak, kad narastu može i tetra, snapy, pa cover na drukere. S modernim preferiram drukere iako i čičak ima svoje prednosti (ljepše se formira uz pelenu, coveri s drukerima su uvijek malo kao vreća).

----------


## Emmalia

Hvala curke... zasad mi se čini da ću krenut s origami foldom, iako sam nedavno otkrila i ''mini kite'' fold koji je navodno super za novorođenče... pa ćemo vidjet što bolje drži :D

----------


## filip

Ja ču se tu ubacit sa jednim pitanjem.Moze pomoć.Dali u Rodinom web shopu ima platnenih pelena na čičak al da  se mogu koristiti kao zamjena za široko povijanje,da ne koristim onu  staru metodu širokog povijanja.

Ako postoji,molila bih da me uputite koje su to,i ako nije problem slikica,da si znam naručiti.
PUno hvala.

----------


## Emmalia

Da vas pitam, ima li tko iskustva s kaliko pelenama od lola baby? Isplati li se to kupovati uopće, inače imam već dovoljno običnih tetri (42 komada samo za povijanje, dosta za početak pa lako kupim još ako vidim da je malo). Znam da su one finije i gušće tkane, i da su kao nježnije i ugodnije za kožu, ali isto tako mi djeluju da slabije upijaju, jesam u pravu? 

Jutros je bio na Babybonusu prilog o platnenim pelenama pa sam pogledala, posebno me oduševilo kad sam vidjela da žena iz priloga ne koristi moderne nego tetre, što i ja planiram, pa sam ostala ugodno iznenađena...  i uglavnom vidjela sam da koristi i kaliko pelene, a ja sam ih doživljavala kao slaboupijajuće pa nisam ni razmišljala o njima...

----------


## Argente

To je pitanje i mene nekad mučilo, vidi *ovdje*, i postupam s njima ovako kako mi je reny u sljedećem postu savjetovala.
Nisam im nikad dala šansu u previjanju jer koristim moderne pp; u rijetkim trenucima stavila bih običnu tetru pa nisam baš mjerodavna, ali i meni se pri ovim alternativnim načinima korištenja (brisanje djeteta i sl.) čini da slabije upijaju...

----------


## Emmalia

Thanks... uzet ću onda možda jedan paket kaliko, baš za to podmetanje pod bebu u kolicima i sl., pokrivanje ljeti itd. Jer za tu namjenu ih i nemam baš. Samo za previjanje imam 40...  Napravljenih malih krpica za pranje/brisanje/bljuckanje, isto dovoljno, 50 komada. A ovo za staviti u kolica, na kauč, kad se negdje ide, zapravo imam samo 2 tetre iz Kika, kao da budu malo za foru šarene... tako da mislim da će mi za to super poslužiti jedan paket ovih kaliko. Hm, ili da jednu plahticu raščetvorim u tu svrhu i porubim, palo mi napamet sad... kod svekrve ima takvih plahti milijun po ormarima, onih starinskih bijelih... e pa da, nije loša ideja mogla bih tako  :Smile:

----------


## Emmalia

Evo mi već skoro 2 mjeseca uspješno koristimo tetre, zadovoljna sam sa svim aspektima  :Smile:  po noći još nismo krenuli, nego jednokratne, ali planiram i to. Jedino je malo kompliciranija kakica jer mi se čini kao da je sad još i rjeđa nego ono u prvim tjednima. Doslovno se odmah upije u materijal pa ju je malo teže isprati. Čak sam se par put zapitala ima li on možda konstantno proljev, no ne vjerujem to je valjda ta dojenačka stolica kod koje je sve normalno. No dobro...

Ono što sam htjela pitati što me malo brine, naime čini mi se to kad se tetra smota, dosta čvrsto to stoji, naravno ako olabavim curit će sve. Ali puno su komotnije jednokratne, vjerujem i moderne platnene. A tetre budu baš stegnute posvuda. E sad, da je curica ne bi me to mučilo, ali pošto imam dečka nisam sigurna je li mu to neudobno ili čak možda štetno? Ipak se pišulinac prije mokrenja onako digne, vidim čim skinem pelenu kako se popiški. A u namontiranoj tetri mi to djeluje teže izvedivo. Da se razumijemo njemu su pelene mokre, dakle ne brinem se ja da on ne može piškiti. Ali je li mu možda to komplikacija... mame dečkića koje ste koristile tetre, help!

----------


## Konfuzija

Za kakicu su dobri papirići, lakše je pokupiti onaj gušći dio. Ne znam kako slažeš tetre, meni se ne čini da su stegnute posvuda, jedino onaj dio oko strukića malo jače, ali i tu ima dovoljno prostora, uvijek ostavim barem prst slobodno od pelene do tijela i još stavim Snappi kopču koja je isto rastezljiva. (Ja imam curicu, ali...)

----------


## bella77

Na žalost, mislim da nema lijeka za kakicu, fleke ostaju, a papirići ne mogu zadržati tekuću kakicu koja nastaje od mlijeka. Tek kad beba počne papati krutu hranu, onda i kakica postaje kruća i papirići imaju funkciju. Eventualno probaj sušiti tetre na direktnom suncu da izblijede mrlje.

Meni je bio najdraži origami fold za tetre. Koristila sam ga do 6mj, isto kod dečka, pa probaj tu verziju. Za tako malu bebu niti ne treba neka kopča kad se ne kreću još toliko da im se pelena odmotava.

----------


## phiphy

> a papirići ne mogu zadržati tekuću kakicu koja nastaje od mlijeka.


Evo mene opet, ko pokvarena ploča. Mliječna kakica jest tekuća, ali nije samo tekućina, ima i onih sjemenkica koje je zapravo najteže isprati jer su masne i jer se zavuku među niti. E pa, papirić zadrži sjemenkice, a na peleni je onda samo žuto-smeđa voda i možda pokoja sjemenka koja je otišla preko ruba papirića. I ja sam u platnenopelenaštvo krenula bez papirića jer sam tako pročitala na forumu, a stavila sam ga prvi put iz puke znatiželje. Sreća da jesam jer je količina posla ispod špine neusporediva i mogu reći da papirići itekako imaju svrhe za mliječnu kakicu, a tko tvrdi suprostno dezinformira javnost  :Grin:  .

----------


## Konfuzija

Sto ljudi, sto ćudi. Origami može proći za novorođenče, čim krene ozbiljnije kakanje treba ti neki fold sa džepićem, kao npr. kite ili Jo fold.

----------


## bella77

Ja sam isto procitala tako na forumima i bilo mi je logicno da je tako. Papirice nisam isprobavala. Hvala na informaciji, koristiti ce mi za par mjeseci.  :Smile:

----------


## bella77

Konfuzija, meni je origami bio savrsen 6 mjeseci. Nije nista propustao, cak niti po noci.

----------


## Argente

Evo i mene da potpišem phiphy. Ni kod nas ta dojenačka kakica nije bila sama vodica i sjemenka, uvijek je tu bilo još ljepljivih elemenata.
Inače, ja imam 11-mjesečnog totalnog odbijača dohrane i mogu vam reći da je kakica i dalje iste boje ali konzistencija se pretvorila u paštetu. Da vidite veselja tek tu žbuku strugati s pelene...papirići  :Naklon:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija, meni je origami bio savrsen 6 mjeseci. Nije nista propustao, cak niti po noci.


Zavidim.  :Smile:

----------


## zekana

Da li je origami fold metoda slaganja pelena dovoljna širinom za široko povijanje, za kukove? Ja stavim tetru i cover na drukere preko nje i to je to. Ako se dogodi da stavim jednokratnu, onda opet preko nje stavim tetru origami složenu. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-cuAfnBwMU

http://s987.photobucket.com/user/rut...61d69.jpg.html

Ovo je, recimo jedna od metoda slaganja, ali takva ispadne na kraju. Ja ju složima malo brže, pokazala mi patronažna u Sarajevu. No, ishod je isti.

----------


## bella77

Ja bih rekla da je dovoljno. Kad budes isla na uzv kukova pitaj, a do tada ovako.

----------


## phiphy

> Da li je origami fold metoda slaganja pelena dovoljna širinom za široko povijanje, za kukove? Ja stavim tetru i cover na drukere preko nje i to je to. Ako se dogodi da stavim jednokratnu, onda opet preko nje stavim tetru origami složenu.


Ne znam da li je dovoljna, ali nije jednako široka kao i klasično široko povijanje.

----------


## jelena.O

nije dovoljna za siriko povijanje, ali kad bi stavila dvostruko  onda  bi bilo

----------


## Illy

Kad bi koristila tetre u kombinaciji s coverima, koliko covera moram kupiti? Zasad planiram one u koje se presavijena tetra ugura, ne znam jel imaju neki bolji za tetre.

----------


## žužy

Evo ja koristim AI2 kao cover za skalupljene tetre. Super su mi zbog tog đepića,imam ih pet. Nakon svakog prematanja ga isperem pod pipom i začas se posuši.
Imam i četri obična covera, isto lijepo pokriju tetru kao uložak. I više mi nego dovoljno.

----------


## Illy

Hvala žužy. Od koje marke su ti obični coveri?

----------


## žužy

Valjda smijem napisat..
Dva su bambino mio,jedan je real nappys i jedan no name,bar nema etiketu. Imam i kineski happy flute cover ali je newborn i mojoj guzici je pasel samo do dva mj. Ali mi je bil super.

----------


## Illy

Hvala puno  :Smile:  Vidim da su ovi kineski dosta jeftiniji pa ću za početak početi s njima, a za dalje ćemo vidjeti, ovo je samo priprema za prve dane jer ne želim ni početi s jednokratnima.

----------


## žužy

Samo pazi sa tim kineskim...ima zbilja koje su koma,imam doma par vrsti. Happy flute cover je skroz ok.

----------


## crnkica

Pozdrav! Ima li netko Tetra pelena da mu više ne treba i da bi ih poklonio? Čekam treću bebu i s prvih dvoje koristila sam tetre, ali sve sam poklonima pa sad više nemam ništa  :Sad: 
Plaćam poštarinu

----------


## iskrica83

Poklanjam 3 snappy kopče, kupljene na ebay-u. Nisam ih uopće koristila.Nisu mi bile potrebne.

----------


## crnkica

iskrica83, jesi li poklonila kopce? Moze li meni?

----------

